# Discussing 12" circ sock knitting



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Ten years ago I was knitting a sock on double pointed needles and I toyed with the idea of using one of the new Addi 12" circular needles to knit the leg and foot. I tried it and it worked! Although I never had any problems with dp needles, the circular needle really made the knitting faster and easier. I went on to knit hundreds of pairs of socks with this method and was encouraged last year to write a pattern with photos for KP members. Many now use this pattern and technique...but there are still those who make unfounded comments. I am showing this pair of ladies' socks to address some of these concerns. These socks were knit on a 2.5 mm Addi 12" circ needle using 52 stitches. Knitting is constructed of interlocking loops and by its very nature is elastic....this is why socks are knitted: they expand to allow the foot to go in and then contract to fit snugly to its shape.
At the top of the sock a loose cast allows the stitches to span the needle and ribbing insures that the stitches will have lateral pull. Any "stretching" is not permanent and there is no distortion to stitches or the size of the sock. These socks show that relatively small lady sizes are possible on a 12" circular needle.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great sock Eric ! I have never had a problem using your tutorial, it's the only sock pattern I use. Thank you for sharing it with us ! &#128522;


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Good information! However, I have tried these needles and at least for me, find it uncomfortable to knit with them. I don't really enjoy knitting with my stitches spread tight across the needle, but that I can deal with. It's the continual tension of the needles that makes my hands hurt! There is no play there because they are so short, thus making a continual feeling to me of having to sort of fight against the spring back to knit the stitches. A personal issue of course, but knitting with these short needles is not the same as knitting with most other needles, I've found.

Also, I find it difficult to do stitches that require you to move stitches on the right needle with the left needle, such as passing slipped stitch over, etc. I tried to make some boot cuffs with a mock cable on them, and had to use a second separate needle to slip one stitch over the other on the right needle, because the left needle wouldn't reach down far enough in that direction. I finally gave up and switched to two circs. Much more relaxed knitting for me. 

Again, just MHO, but food for thought on the other side of the fence for someone to consider...


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

I love your technique and use it all the time. Thanks.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Those needles are way too short for me. I tried some and gave them away. I still prefer my double points, and then there's the 2 circ method or magic loop. Different choices for different people.


----------



## leeah31 (Jan 5, 2015)

I like 2 circulars, toe up


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Yep, Leeha31, I heartily agree; toe up, two circs!

To me, it's the best of both worlds.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Eric...love this method...tho I knit with a 9 inch circular and sometimes two circulars. Just can't make the 56 to 60 stitches stretch and move easily enough on a 12" to make good progress. Bit by bit I've incorporated info from you into what works for me, so even if I'm not able to go along, lock-step, your ideas are valuable. Thanks for them!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

there are many ways to make socks, and although some tout this as the only way, it depends on the knitter. Personally I prefer toe up, two at a time for many reasons. First of all I can't use those small needles no matter how many times I try, and I want both socks done at once so I don't have to measure and count rows. My choice of needle size is a lot smaller than the pattern as well. 

this is a great pattern for those who want to do top down, and use the needles specified. Unfortunately not for everyone, so this is another time when having choices is priceless.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Tried em, hated em, but they do make lovely stitch holders and cable needles.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, Eric 

You KNOW I am one of your faithful followers of this sock pattern, having begun my sock career with DPNs, with instructions from an older French lady at my Sr. Ctr. She nearly slapped me each time I made a mistake (a throwback to those nuns with their rulers?). I did ask Santa for an addi 12 circ one year, but promptly returned it to my LYS (how did he know to shop there?), because I just couldnt get the hang of it. It didnt really take me long to realize that I wasnt about to let a piece of cording with two sorta sharp points get the best of ME!
I went back over your directions and kept seeing that cast on LOOSELY reference. So I began to hold two DPNs in one hand, and used a third with which to cast on. BINGO!! The sts slid very easily around the circ, and the rest of the sock instructions just followed logically
I do my level best to encourage knitters, especially those first-time sock knitters interested in your tutorial, to get the proper materials, and just work at it, until they get it. Ive given several of them my email address, and have told some to PM me with ANY questions. My motto is, If you have to ask the same question more than once, it means I didnt explain it well enough the FIRST time! 

I am so grateful to you for finally putting these directions and photos in one place for those of us who want to master sock knitting. Im sure using Magic Loop, two circs, and/or toe up, are better techniques for some people. But not for me. If someone shows an interest in your tutorial, I will continue to encourage them to be patient, and to ask questions.

I never knew about working ease in the socks I make from your pattern. Example: A male friend who lives in TX was visiting, and begged me to make him a pair. He measured his foot in front of me and it was 12!! So I ventured out, right to very near the end. I was sure it wasnt going to work since by the time I reached 10 in the foot, it looked long enough to fit a kangaroo!! But, thats what your instructions said, so I followed them. Two days after I mailed them to TX, I got an email that said only, THEY FIT AND I LOVE THEM. Thats all I needed. 

My niece, on the other hand, has a size 7 foot, so I stopped at 5 and began the toe decrease. Same reaction. Finally she has socks that fit. Ive sent her two pair so far to MT, where shes working for AmeriCorp, the U.S. version of the Peace Corp. She wants another two pair!!

When you purchase a pair of socks in a store, the size usually says fits shoe size 9-11. No mention of ease. So I dont know why theres all this fuss about working ease into hand-knit socks. Ive never seemed to need it.

I will be eternally grateful to you, Eric, for your master instructions in sock making. But Id still like you to put together another one for your pullover, crew neck sweaters  including your cut-out neck. ONE of these days, Im going to give it a try!

Thanks again, Eric.
gloria


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks. My mom tried 64 stitch socks on the 2.25 mm 12" circulars and had trouble getting the stitches to go around the needle, and decided that she prefers one at a time magic loop on 32" circulars. To me, size 2.5 mm are just too big for socks. I prefer 76 stitches on 1.75 mm double points for my average size woman's foot.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Wait ... in looking at the third picture, the ruler says 4 inches, meaning that's an 8 inch wide sock. If we've only cast on 52 stitches but are getting 8 inches around, and my math is correct, our gauge is 6.5 stitches per inch. That's way too loose for that yarn, no? I make worsted weight socks at a tighter gauge.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

cah said:


> Wait ... in looking at the third picture, the ruler says 4 inches, meaning that's an 8 inch wide sock. If we've only cast on 52 stitches but are getting 8 inches around, and my math is correct, our gauge is 6.5 stitches per inch. That's way too loose for that yarn, no? I make worsted weight socks at a tighter gauge.


me too. :thumbup:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Gloria: Thank you for explaining your experience and for sharing your help with others. There are so many ways to knit socks....I just posted this discussion to counter some of the "myths" about this technique. I know that it doesn't work for everyone, but for others it is fast and easy. &#128516;&#128077;


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Gloria: Thank you for explaining your experience and for sharing your help with others. There are so many ways to knit socks....I just posted this discussion to counter some of the "myths" about this technique. I know that it doesn't work for everyone, but for others it is fast and easy. 😄👍


I agree! And in MY case, at least, it ain't broke, so I'm not gonna bother fixin' it!
...gloria


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I agree! And in MY case, at least, it ain't broke, so I'm not gonna bother fixin' it!
> ...gloria


I believe we can all say that about any method or technique we find that works best for us. For me, it's magic loop, two at a time. Isn't it grand there are so many different different ways of accomplishing the same thing?


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

If this is a way a DPN knitter would like to try, is there any special pattern that I would have to follow to finish the rest of the sock? I normally knit top down & not interested at this time in toe up or magic loop.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

klrober said:


> If this is a way a DPN knitter would like to try, is there any special pattern that I would have to follow to finish the rest of the sock? I normally knit top down & not interested at this time in toe up or magic loop.


The tutorial by "sockit2me" is for knitting one sock at a time, on a 12" size 2 (or 1, or 0) circular needle. It starts at the top of the cuff, and proceeds down the leg, knitting a heel flap and the heel, then then foot, to the toe. I've made dozens of pair, all the same way. I use hand-dyed sock yarn, and let the yarn "do all the work." I've not had any complaints from anyone I've made them for. If you'd like the tutorial, PM me your email address, and I'll send it to you as an attachment.
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I believe we can all say that about any method or technique we find that works best for us. For me, it's magic loop, two at a time. Isn't it grand there are so many different different ways of accomplishing the same thing?


Absolutely!! I'm of the mind that when you find a "system" that works for you -- whether it be socks, or a shawl, or even a recipe -- and it comes out the way YOU like it, then you change it up to fit your own personal needs -- or not! It's entirely up to you!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> Absolutely!! I'm of the mind that when you find a "system" that works for you -- whether it be socks, or a shawl, or even a recipe -- and it comes out the way YOU like it, then you change it up to fit your own personal needs -- or not! It's entirely up to you!


I'm with you. I hear some folks even use 9" circulars. For me so far double points or magic loop. Can't tell you how often I used the wrong point to knit with two circulars. Even messed up when one set was nickel and the other bamboo!


----------



## mommaM (Apr 12, 2011)

I just want to say if you hadn't publish your sock pattern I would not be doing any socks. I gathered numerous patterns for socks, but never attempted them. You made it sound so easy and with 12" circulars just made sense to me. So thank you


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

mommaM said:


> I just want to say if you hadn't publish your sock pattern I would not be doing any socks. I gathered numerous patterns for socks, but never attempted them. You made it sound so easy and with 12" circulars just made sense to me. So thank you


Thank you and you're welcome ! I have found that this technique makes sock knitting speedy and enjoyable.


----------



## bunny mom (Apr 25, 2012)

I use an 11 inch hiya hiya circular to knit my socks...it is just that much smaller and fits the 60 stitches I use for my socks on a size 1 needle..works great for me without too much stretching. I like it better than the 12 inchers.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I also do not have a problem with knitting with the 12 inch circulars. I rather like not needing to hold the needles with more than just a couple of fingers. The stitches slide just fine for me especially after the first few rows.

But, as some folks say, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I also tried using the 12" circs, but after a little while my hands became very painful dealing with the spread out stitches. I'm glad that so many are able to use them, but I'm more comfortable using 2 circulars.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the idea of the short circular. But I found the stretching of the stitches way too uncomfortable. I didn't want to use it again. I returned my short circ and got a refund. 
I prefer DPN or magic loop or 2 circs.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

mrsbee03 said:


> Good information! However, I have tried these needles and at least for me, find it uncomfortable to knit with them. I don't really enjoy knitting with my stitches spread tight across the needle.... It's the continual tension of the needles that makes my hands hurt! There is no play there because they are so short, thus making a continual feeling to me of having to sort of fight against the spring back to knit the stitches.... knitting with these short needles is not the same as knitting with most other needles, I've found...


This pretty much describes how it was for me too.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> there are many ways to make socks, and although some tout this as the only way, it depends on the knitter. Personally I prefer toe up, two at a time for many reasons. First of all I can't use those small needles no matter how many times I try, and I want both socks done at once so I don't have to measure and count rows. My choice of needle size is a lot smaller than the pattern as well.
> 
> this is a great pattern for those who want to do top down, and use the needles specified. Unfortunately not for everyone, so this is another time when having choices is priceless.


Don't forget kitchner. YUCK LOL


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you, Eric! I use this method when I knit socks. It's great.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

mommaM said:


> I just want to say if you hadn't publish your sock pattern I would not be doing any socks. I gathered numerous patterns for socks, but never attempted them. You made it sound so easy and with 12" circulars just made sense to me. So thank you


I agree one hundred percent!! Using a 12" circular is the only way I will ever knit socks. Thank you, Thank you, Eric.


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

I now always use 12" (30cm) circular needles to knit socks by hand and find this way is so much easier than stabbing myself with dpns. I use any pattern which specifies dpns and just mark the divisions with stitch markers, I often use a sliced up drinking straw. No more stitches pulled off the needles either or finding I've inadvertently knitted two needles into one. Recommend anyone to give them a try.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, I've never knit a sock, dpn' s intimidate m3.
Are 12" preferable to 9" ?

I'd LOVE to b3 able to knit socks, I'd like to knit gloves and mitts that are for dpns, I only do the ones for 2 needles currently, I know this is kind of a trivial question but I've got diabetics in my family who would LOVE warm, custom size socks and my friend with Reynauds wears fingerless gloves year round.


----------



## lindalou6 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi, I always use 12" circulars, I've got the shorter ones but to be honest have never used them. Of course you need to use dpns when knitting the toes (for top down socks). Some people use magic loop but I've chickened out of that. I use Addi 12 inch circulars which feel nice to work with, I'm sure they are available in the US assuming that's where you are. Good luck Linda


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> there are many ways to make socks, and although some tout this as the only way, it depends on the knitter. Personally I prefer toe up, two at a time for many reasons. First of all I can't use those small needles no matter how many times I try, and I want both socks done at once so I don't have to measure and count rows. My choice of needle size is a lot smaller than the pattern as well.
> 
> this is a great pattern for those who want to do top down, and use the needles specified. Unfortunately not for everyone, so this is another time when having choices is priceless.


I have never heard ERIC tout this is the "ONLY way to knit socks". I find the willingness of him to share his pattern, knowledge and helpful tips and hints to successfully use this method to be very generous and priceless to MANY of us here on KP.

The point is not how YOU like to knit socks, but to thank and appreciate someone when they are trying to offer help and guidance to others.

I would simply thank him for the information or simply choose not to comment on a post that I don't find helpful or interesting to me.

I feel sorry for those who "cannot use" the small needles, but that doesn't mean that because YOU cannot use this technique that OTHERS won't find it enjoyable and THEIR personal preference. I have personally been successful using every technique in knitting I have tried... While I certainly can sympathize with your frustration/disappointment of not being able to successfully master a technique... It doesn't mean OTHERS don't want to learn about those techniques.

This was CLEARLY not meant as a post "touting" one method over another, but simply a suggestion/tips for those who ARE interested.

I personally don't enjoy crochet, so I do not post on crochet topics for that reason. I CHOOSE to let those who DO crochet discuss THEIR tips, hints and techniques without adding that I personally prefer to knit. If the topic doesn't suit my needs/interests, I appreciate that OTHERS DO and move along... But that is how I was raised... To be polite and try my best to respect others.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

The best info you will ever get to knitting socks. I have been knitting socks for over 50 hrs. On 4 kneedles until your method, the best. Keep knitting socks and showing what you do. I look for your work all the time.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

When working the 12" sock pattern are you all doing the continental knitting? I knit the Humm I think it is called english. I know the continental is much faster as my gd knits this way but I was wondering if any knit my way on the 12" needles and if it makes a difference? thank you-nanad


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Than you Any well said. Thank you Eric for sharing your knowledge with us.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Here, here


AmyKnits said:


> I have never heard ERIC tout this is the "ONLY way to knit socks". I find the willingness of him to share his pattern, knowledge and helpful tips and hints to successfully use this method to be very generous and priceless to MANY of us here on KP.
> 
> The point is not how YOU like to knit socks, but to thank and appreciate someone when they are trying to offer help and guidance to others.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Love your sock pattern Eric.


----------



## dyb317 (Oct 21, 2013)

Eric, thank you for the information. I, too, love making socks since I discovered your method and pattern. Similarly, I like Amyknits for thicker yarn.
I would like to comment on the needle; there are times I actually prefer the 9" circular so I would suggest to knitters that they try to analyze their discomfort. I would sometimes get hand cramps using the 12" that are relieved with the 9"!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Don't forget kitchner. YUCK LOL


Kitchner stitch is very easy once you practice it. It's another name for grafting, and a useful skill for all kinds of stuff, like joining two halves of a stole or scarf. You may not like it, but it's just another useful technique for your toolbox!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I have used this size for years, and also have an 11" plastic that works also very well.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you Eric for sharing your knowledge of sock knitting. I love your pictures and the colors of the yarns. Sometimes it's just little hints you share that makes a big difference in how to knit socks on 12" circ. I learned to knit socks on dpns many years ago, but I like to try the new tools and ideas and I'm forever learning new techniques and loving it. Continue to share your knowledge with us here on KP, there are so many of us who really enjoy it and have learned so much about sock knitting from you. Thank you again, Eric.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

nanad said:


> When working the 12" sock pattern are you all doing the continental knitting? I knit the Humm I think it is called english. I know the continental is much faster as my gd knits this way but I was wondering if any knit my way on the 12" needles and if it makes a difference? thank you-nanad


I always "think" I should try that Continental (as opposed to American, or English, or as it is more commonly referred to: "throwing" the yarn), but I know for a fact that it definitely will "show" if you "change horses in mid-stream," so-to-speak.

I, personally, do 99% of my knitting using the "throwing" method. I do fair isle with both hands, of course. Interestingly, using the Continental method for the second color, never gives me any trouble.

My suggestion would be to try doing it both ways. I know, in my situation, it will take me a bit of practice before I can learn to do the Continental again (why does that sound like I'm referring to a dance step??), or should I say "work up to speed?"

As for the "cramping" or other discomfort when using the 12" or 9", I found that a problem, too, when I first began. But it's a lot like that so-called "bicycle" sort of thing: once you've done it, you'll always remember.

For those of you who learned "touch typing" when in school (do they still teach it??) it's just like sitting down at the keyboard and putting your fingers back on the "home row." Your brain might be in a bit of a fog, but the "muscle memory" of your hands and fingers almost automatically go where they belong.

The same with knitting so I found. MY solution was to keep two projects going (like I needed a reason for that!!), one on the 12" circular needles, and one on DPNs. I, too, had so many problems with dropping needles, losing them, etc.

One time I was SURE I'd left one of my DPNs in a doctor's waiting room, that I called when I got home and asked them to check around. Would you believe that when I went back to that doctor, about six months later, the receptionist told me she had EVERYone look around--including having left the "night cleaning crew" instructions to look, as well. Of course, I had found that needle in my knitting bag when I got home, but I was too embarrassed to call them back and tell them!
But I digress...yet again!

With the 12", or 9" circulars, I found that if I just stuck to it, I'd either master it, or give up and never consider trying them again. Well...THAT certainly wasn't an option for me (I still remember your calling me a "quitter" in 9th grade, Ms. Fison!!), so I persevered.

I think it all boils down to what YOU want to do. If you want to succeed, or master, using a short circular needle, then practice with them. Once you feel your fingers or hands starting to cramp, stop! I liked to time myself: how long THIS time before my finger started cramping? Then, the next time, I'd try to do it just five minutes longer.

But clearly, if your fingers or hands ALWAYS cramp up when using them, I would say they're just not for you.

As for which "way" to knit, Continental or throwing, again I would suggest doing it whichever way is comfortable. But I would recommend doing ALL of you knitting (on the same project) the same way.

Sorry to have gone on so, but perhaps my passion for the 12" circular--and sometimes the 9"--with which to knit socks, is coming through? And Eric's pattern. THAT'S the one for *me* -- perhaps not everyone -- but for ME, certainly.

One last thing (I promise!): As for starting at the toe to make sure you have enough yarn (ditto, making two socks at a time), when I get yarn for socks, I *always* get a minimum of 450 yards. That way, I never run out!!

Thanks for indulging me...
...gloria


----------



## babyjax (Sep 6, 2013)

I also want to thank Eric for sharing his method and approach. AND, I want to ask Eric if he has ever considered working up a similar set of instructions for MITTENS? I would LOVE that!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Ten years ago I was knitting a sock on double pointed needles and I toyed with the idea of using one of the new Addi 12" circular needles to knit the leg and foot. I tried it and it worked! Although I never had any problems with dp needles, the circular needle really made the knitting faster and easier. I went on to knit hundreds of pairs of socks with this method and was encouraged last year to write a pattern with photos for KP members. Many now use this pattern and technique...but there are still those who make unfounded comments. I am showing this pair of ladies' socks to address some of these concerns. These socks were knit on a 2.5 mm Addi 12" circ needle using 52 stitches. Knitting is constructed of interlocking loops and by its very nature is elastic....this is why socks are knitted: they expand to allow the foot to go in and then contract to fit snugly to its shape.
> At the top of the sock a loose cast allows the stitches to span the needle and ribbing insures that the stitches will have lateral pull. Any "stretching" is not permanent and there is no distortion to stitches or the size of the sock. These socks show that relatively small lady sizes are possible on a 12" circular needle.


Hi Eric, Can you please tell me where I can find your sock pattern and also what yarn you used in these pictures? I can't read the paper attached to you socks. They are beautiful.


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

have been wanting to use 12 inch. how do I get your pattern and tutorial?
deenie


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

I love the addi 12 inch needles. Been using them for 7 years. Tecently tried to purchase more only to find them pretty difficult to locate. No store in my area sells them...nor did 5 stores i checked in New York City. Most people in these stores told me 'no one uses those -you'll hate them'. But i agree that knitting socks is so much faster and more portable with the addi 12 inch. I would never go back. I purchased chiagoo, but these are not the same as they are missing the little bend in the needles near the cable join that really makes a difference in the addis.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Eric, I know it's not necessary for another person to tell you how WONDERFUL is your pattern and tutorial. I had bought those little needles, 12", more than a year ago but was afraid to even try them. Well, yesterday I was brave enough and started a pair of sock and how surprised and HAPPY I am at how fast I am making progress on the sock. Needless to say, THANK YOU so much for all your help.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

I love the addi 12 inch needles. Been using them for 7 years. Tecently tried to purchase more only to find them pretty difficult to locate. No store in my area sells them...nor did 5 stores i checked in New York City. Most people in these stores told me 'no one uses those -you'll hate them'. But i agree that knitting socks is so much faster and more portable with the addi 12 inch. I would never go back. I purchased chiagoo, but these are not the same as they are missing the little bend in the needles near the cable join that really makes a difference in the addis.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I am one of your converts to 12" circulars! Although, I have to admit, it took me a number of tries, and I hated them. But I have ladder issues with ML method and although the ladders are not huge, they were irritating. I kept trying the 12" circulars until my hands started to fly with them and I am hooked. I also use Addi, as the yarn seems to glide smoothly. I find that 12" circulars are faster than ML as you don't have to stop and pull one needle out. I also have perfect looking socks! That's a win win for me. 

If you have 12" and don't like then, keep trying. You might be surprised. If not, they do make great stitch holders for when you make/turn your heel. I love them.
Thanks Eric!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I have always used your pattern....12 in. #1 needle and have been very happy with the results. Thank you very much!!


----------



## finkelb (Jan 6, 2013)

bunny mom said:


> I use an 11 inch hiya hiya circular to knit my socks...it is just that much smaller and fits the 60 stitches I use for my socks on a size 1 needle..works great for me without too much stretching. I like it better than the 12 inchers.


Yes, me too; the 11 inch circs are just that tiny bit smaller than seems to make all the difference in the early going.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Love your sock pattern, Eric! Love the idea of the 12" circ. My thumbs do not like that needle! They even complain about the 18" I use for sweater sleeves.

I use your pattern with my dp's and happily turn out socks. Thanks so much for sharing all the details - and showing all the socks!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

This is a perfect opportunity to tell you, Eric, thank you - thank you - thank you for teaching me to knit socks. I use your pattern exclusively (it's now in my head) and enjoy sock knitting above all other. I use the 9" circular rounds but without you pointing in the right direction I never would have found those needles and most likely would not be knitting socks.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you Eric. I enjoy your postings very much. Love looking at your sweaters. So creative. Still haven't mastered the shorter cable needles but haven't given up
yet.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Love this discussion! I am going to keep trying this process.
My old hands tend to hurt with this process, but I will keep trying! Thanks for all you do to help all of us!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have never heard ERIC tout this is the "ONLY way to knit socks". I find the willingness of him to share his pattern, knowledge and helpful tips and hints to successfully use this method to be very generous and priceless to MANY of us here on KP.
> 
> The point is not how YOU like to knit socks, but to thank and appreciate someone when they are trying to offer help and guidance to others.
> 
> ...


Amy, I am right there with you. Well said! :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Very encouring 4 pages, thjnx all. I am wanting to make sox, even if it is tube ones!!
will post when I do,, again danka,.
bets


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

gloria, You have given me the motivation I need to try a pair of socks using Eric's pattern. I want to finish my tube socks, which I am making on dpns, because I am a chicken! Was gonna use small circs, but chickened out... I want to get used to using smaller needles and finer yarn. (Sounds like procrastination, eh??) After I start, if I get stuck, I will pm you for advice and encouragement. I really must try this. My SIL made some, but she used 9" circs, as she found the 12" circs a bit too long. I have both sizes, so will have to simply bite the bullet and take the plunge. I am grateful to people like you, Amy and Eric for coaching and encouraging others to step outside their comfort zone. I usually need to be shoved out of mine...


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Eric. I am one of the " I LOVE circular". I had been knitting socks for about five years on double points and was fine with it, but once I tried the small circular didn't look back. Just my two cents.
Thank you because I use your pattern also as a base and when I teach others I use it also. 
Have a great day!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks for this, another project.


----------



## Molly Leigh (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi,
I recently discovered the thread on socks on 12" circulars. It renewed my interest in sock knitting. Went to my lys and got 2 pair of needles in 2 different brands-Addi and Chia Goo. Thought of my first pair of socks with this method as an experiment on all counts. . I did not think that my feet would tell me that they liked Addi knit socks better vs Chia Goo...So far so good.
The biggest problem is that I discovered how much I loved knitting with these lovely needles. I have used a set of Knit Picks and was very happy with them. I had none of the problems that others have experienced. But these needles are just super...saving up for a new set, but which one...and as regular readers of KP know, that is a whole other discussion!

Thanks for your post and re introducing me to sock yarn and knitting!


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

I also want to thank Eric for introducing me to sock knitting with the 12"circular. I have made many pairs of socks and always have one on the needle. He also was kind enough to mention a "sale" on some great sock yarn that I was able to purchase. A GREAT guy and so kind to share all of his knowledge with us. Thank you!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I act work with 12 inch needles. No matter how loose I cast on I can't get it to join.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jedmo said:


> I act work with 12 inch needles. No matter how loose I cast on I can't get it to join.


I wonder if you can try those socks on as you go. My heel would never fit through that little opening.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern Eric....it is how I learned to knit socks. I have since learned to use DPN and learned magic loop two at a time toe up....but didn't like it and ripped out socks that were 3/4 done to do it your way. I use a 12 in circ for my DH and a 9 in circ for me. I don't think I will ever try other methods again....your method is so relaxing and easy. Thank you again...I am on my 6 th pair of socks and don't think I would have completed any without your excellent instructions and pictures.


----------



## mstaz308 (Sep 17, 2014)

I knit most of my socks on 9 inch circs from hiya hiya. I normally use a size 0 needle with 56 stitches on fingering weight sock yarn. 12 inch circs would be too big for me to knit socks that fit properly.


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Ten years ago I was knitting a sock on double pointed needles and I toyed with the idea of using one of the new Addi 12" circular needles to knit the leg and foot. I tried it and it worked! Although I never had any problems with dp needles, the circular needle really made the knitting faster and easier. I went on to knit hundreds of pairs of socks with this method and was encouraged last year to write a pattern with photos for KP members. Many now use this pattern and technique...but there are still those who make unfounded comments. I am showing this pair of ladies' socks to address some of these concerns. These socks were knit on a 2.5 mm Addi 12" circ needle using 52 stitches. Knitting is constructed of interlocking loops and by its very nature is elastic....this is why socks are knitted: they expand to allow the foot to go in and then contract to fit snugly to its shape.
> At the top of the sock a loose cast allows the stitches to span the needle and ribbing insures that the stitches will have lateral pull. Any "stretching" is not permanent and there is no distortion to stitches or the size of the sock. These socks show that relatively small lady sizes are possible on a 12" circular needle.


Erik, thank you so much for the pictures and info. I have used your technique since seeing in on this forum and find it to be just wonderful (and faster). I found it easy to get used to. (was a 5-double point needle user before) Always look at your projects and any hints you share.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Eric, there is no question that your method does work.
However, there is also the fact that some people, me in particular, have hand issues that make using 12" circular needles difficult or impossible to use. For those of us with those issues there are other methods, such as working socks on 2 circulars, or even Magic Loop on a long (32" to 40") needle. Some of us also prefer to knit both socks at the same time...using either of those two methods. 
On top of the above...many of us much prefer knitting our socks toe up.


----------



## MadameDefarge (Nov 25, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Gloria: Thank you for explaining your experience and for sharing your help with others. There are so many ways to knit socks....I just posted this discussion to counter some of the "myths" about this technique. I know that it doesn't work for everyone, but for others it is fast and easy. 😄👍


I use sockit2me's method and have gotten many of my knitting group members hooked as well. Even the new knitters have had success with this method. When helping others who have messed up their in progress socks in one way or another, I've noticed that the TYPE of circular needle matters. I use Addi needles and have no problem moving stitches around the needle, but some brands are just not as slippery, and those who have attempted the method on bamboo circulars have struggled. Even some brands of steel needles don't work as well as Addis. Thank you again Eric! My feet, my friend's and family's feet are all comfy and toasty thanks to your inspiration. I second the calls for more of your tutorials!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Molly Leigh said:


> Hi,
> I recently discovered the thread on socks on 12" circulars. It renewed my interest in sock knitting. Went to my lys and got 2 pair of needles in 2 different brands-Addi and Chia Goo. Thought of my first pair of socks with this method as an experiment on all counts. . I did not think that my feet would tell me that they liked Addi knit socks better vs Chia Goo...So far so good.
> The biggest problem is that I discovered how much I loved knitting with these lovely needles. I have used a set of Knit Picks and was very happy with them. I had none of the problems that others have experienced. But these needles are just super...saving up for a new set, but which one...and as regular readers of KP know, that is a whole other discussion!
> 
> Thanks for your post and re introducing me to sock yarn and knitting!


MY suggestion is for you to decide which brand you like best -- I use both Chia-Goo AND addi, the latter being my favorite. However, since I tend to get bored easily, I have half a dozen 12" in sizes 0, 1 and 2 EACH. Every time I spot another yarn I just HAVE to have, rather than hurry to finish one on my needle already, I pull out yet another one, and get going.

So, when I FINALLY get to the last of my UN-busy needles, I reach blindly into my knitting bag, and whichever one I pull out is the next pair to be finished! And it's usually not that much farther to go, either!

Probably not for everybody, but it works for me!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Rescue Mom said:


> gloria, You have given me the motivation I need to try a pair of socks using Eric's pattern. I want to finish my tube socks, which I am making on dpns, because I am a chicken! Was gonna use small circs, but chickened out... I want to get used to using smaller needles and finer yarn. (Sounds like procrastination, eh??) After I start, if I get stuck, I will pm you for advice and encouragement. I really must try this. My SIL made some, but she used 9" circs, as she found the 12" circs a bit too long. I have both sizes, so will have to simply bite the bullet and take the plunge. I am grateful to people like you, Amy and Eric for coaching and encouraging others to step outside their comfort zone. I usually need to be shoved out of mine...


Thank you for your kind words, Rescue. Remember, the key to success with Eric's tutorial is to cast on LOOSELY!! You don't want to have to tug or pull the sts around.

Two suggestions regarding that: 1) You can hold 2 DPNs together in one hand, and use a third one to do the casting on. Then, when you have all 60 sts, transfer them to the circular, straighten out your sts, and join for the round. Or,

2) Knit a few rows of your cuff just back and forth -- NOT in the round --- YET! After you have 3 or 4 rows, THEN join the round. Granted, you'll have to sew up those first rows, but if you're using a multi-color yarn, it will hardly show.

I've used both of these methods quite successfully. But, I, to, sometimes need to be "shoved," so I did bit the bullet and said -- well, I didn't say much. I just made those cast on sts as LOOSE as I could. Each time was easier, until finally I don't have a problem at all. But, then, I'm into my third dozen pair of socks!! Isn't it interesting how people have no interest or desire to wear hand-knitted socks.....
until you make them a pair, and they wear them. Then guess what? Yup! "Could you make me another pair, in brown?" Then, you've created a monster, and there will be more, so be prepared to continue making socks until all your yarn is used up. Then go buy more!!

By all means, PM me if you run into problems!

..gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Jedmo said:


> I act work with 12 inch needles. No matter how loose I cast on I can't get it to join.


Try this, Jed: Hold two DPNs in the size of you circular, and cast on to the double needles with a third needle.
Then, once you have all 60 sts on the DPNs, transfer them to the circular needle. They'll look TOO loose, but I promise, once you straighten out the sts, they WILL join. It might be a bit slow on that first and second round, but by the time you get to the third row, it'll be just fine!!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Eric, I normally use the 9" circulars. I want to try you method, how do I find it?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I wonder if you can try those socks on as you go. My heel would never fit through that little opening.


Of course you can. My son wears mens size 15 shoes and HE tries the socks on several times as I am knitting them. Remember... The 12" needles ARE NOT ATTACHED (CONNECTED AT THE TIPS)......They are OPEN and you simply put a point protector on each tip and slip your foot in.

The entire process/picture is a little difficult to understand until you actually KNIT a sock this way... Exceedingly simple, straightforward and uncomplicated. Give Eric's great pattern a try and see how it works!


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you so very much,Eric. If it wasn't for you,I don't think I would be knitting socks, and I've knit many pairs since you got me started. Now that being said, I no longer use your pattern word for word but a little of all KP's info,and my sisters help,I knit "megs perfect sock". Thank you. PS yes I do use the little cirs.


----------



## binkister (Dec 1, 2014)

where is the best place to buy the 12" addi needles for afirst timer to make socks, if none of the stores around here carry them?
thanks myra 
and should I get two different sizes such as a 1 and a 2 -12"?


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Your tutorial is clear and easily understood. I use your pattern whether I'm using a single 12'' circular needle or using magic loop. No problems and really appreciate your knowledge and willingness to share your suggestions and the pattern.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have never heard ERIC tout this is the "ONLY way to knit socks". I find the willingness of him to share his pattern, knowledge and helpful tips and hints to successfully use this method to be very generous and priceless to MANY of us here on KP.
> 
> The point is not how YOU like to knit socks, but to thank and appreciate someone when they are trying to offer help and guidance to others.
> 
> ...


Very well said, Amy. Eric's post here is a guide for those who use or want to try the 12" circulars for sock knitting, It is not meant to be a debate about which method we use and why it works over others for each of us.

If you have never made socks and this method appeals to you, first of all, as with trying anything new, be willing to invest in the learning process.

For myself, this is what works and I will be forever grateful to both Amy and Eric for taking the time and all the effort involved in writing out their patterns and giving endless help and encouragement. I knew I didn't like dpns and this was the next logical method for me to try. My solution came quickly and I've been knitting socks ever since.

If you are most happy with another method of sock knitting, then be sure to share your knowledge in your own post to help others who might be questioning the benefits of your method. Your post may be just what someone has been waiting to find.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I started with dpns 50 plus years ago. Seeing people taking about 9' bought a set of sock needles. I can use them, but really like my dpns better. It really doesn't matter how you make them, but the finished product. Plus enjoying the journey.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

gramknits said:


> Very well said, Amy. Eric's post here is a guide for those who use or want to try the 12" circulars for sock knitting, It is not meant to be a debate about which method we use and why it works over others for each of us.
> 
> If you have never made socks and this method appeals to you, first of all, as with trying anything new, be willing to invest in the learning process.
> 
> ...


Very well said and I totally agree.
If someone takes the time to help and share what works for them, the least one can do is listen, try, and move on.
Simple as that.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I tried the 12" needles and they make my hands cramp, I do use DPN's and knit two at a time that way. Two sets of same size needles. Where can I find Eric's pattern and tutorial?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you to all of you who have added positive comments to this discussion.
I am happy that my success with this technique has been shared by so many.
Knitting is not a competition or contest.....let's ignore those who try to make it such!! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Of course you can. My son wears mens size 15 shoes and HE tries the socks on several times as I am knitting them. Remember... The 12" needles ARE NOT ATTACHED (CONNECTED AT THE TIPS)......They are OPEN and you simply put a point protector on each tip and slip your foot in.
> 
> The entire process/picture is a little difficult to understand until you actually KNIT a sock this way... Exceedingly simple, straightforward and uncomplicated. Give Eric's great pattern a try and see how it works!


I doubt that very much. I do 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. Why would I go to making one sock at a time and take twice the time to make a pair. Here's an unfounded comment. This is not faster than 2AATTUML. If you pull the two ends together and put protectors on the ends of the tips that would make the circumference even smaller.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Thank you to all of you who have added positive comments to this discussion.
> I am happy that my success with this technique has been shared by so many.
> Knitting is not a competition or contest.....let's ignore those who try to make it such!! 😄😄


Let's NOT ignore those you have great ideas and great techniques. If you way is so great then why do some many do socks other ways.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Very well said and I totally agree.
> If someone takes the time to help and share what works for them, the least one can do is listen, try, and move on.
> Simple as that.


And if other voice their way they are supposed to shut up. I don't think so. There are many on this very thread who've said they don't like this way or that they can't do it this way. Are they to be ignored and dismissed. IF this technique is so great you wouldn't have to sell it so hard.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Let's NOT ignore those you have great ideas and great techniques. If you way is so great then why do some many do socks other ways.


And there it is !! 💩💩


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I doubt that very much. I do 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. Why would I go to making one sock at a time and take twice the time to make a pair. Here's an unfounded comment. This is not faster than 2AATTUML. If you pull the two ends together and put protectors on the ends of the tips that would make the circumference even smaller.


As I said... It is very difficult to explain if you haven't tried this method. You don't "pull the tips together". You simply leave them WIDE OPEN, place a point protector on EACH END and slip your foot in the WIDE OPEN 12" circular needle to try the sock on.

You asked and I took the time to provide you with an answer. If you are not interested in trying this method, I fail to understand why you would OPEN a topic that is CLEARLY about a method you aren't interested in THEN proceed to ask questions about the method CONTAINED IN THE TOPIC POST. One would assume you WERE interested. My apologies for coming to an incorrect conclusion... I cannot read minds.

No one said this method is QUICKER than any other (at not least that I have read here) no MATTER WHICH method you use... You can only knit one STITCH at a time!

No one is forcing you to do anything you don't WANT to do... You ARE posting a question on this particular topic and I took the time to answer your question. You are very welcome!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> And there it is !! 💩💩


Yes here it is. Your technique leaves much to be desired by many. Ya know I tout 2AATTUML mostly. But I"ve never told anyone that there are unfounded comments about my technique. And I don't tell others to ignore you. But I do make comments. If you are secure in your way of doing things my comments shouldn't worry you in the least.

Remember say what you will.. those you mind don't matter and those you matter won't mind.

BTW I believe that many of your projects are not hand knit.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> As I said... It is very difficult to explain if you haven't tried this method. You don't "pull the tips together". You simply leave them WIDE OPEN, place a point protector on EACH END and slip your foot in the WIDE OPEN 12" circular needle to try the sock on.
> 
> You asked and I took the time to provide you with an answer. If you are not interested in trying this method, I fail to understand why you would OPEN a topic that is CLEARLY about a method you aren't interested in THEN proceed to ask questions about the method CONTAINED IN THE TOPIC POST. One would assume you WERE interested.
> 
> ...


And I just measure my foot around the heel. 15 inches Now you tell me how I'd get my foot inside a 12" needle. You want to tell me that a man would have a smaller heel ratio?

And you are very welcome too because I can't get my foot into a 12 inch circumference.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And I just measure my foot around the heal. 15 inches Now you tell me how I'd get my foot inside a 12" needle.


OMG! I simply cannot waste any more of my valuable time on this. The needle measures 12" tip to tip. You LEAVE THE NEEDLE OPEN, not closed! You can open the needles AS WIDE AS YOU NEED to put your foot in the sock!

I cannot explain it any better... As I have said repeatedly... You are having a very difficult time grasping a concept that is utterly simple.... YOU DO NOT FIT YOUR FOOT INTO A 12" opening.... You LEAVE THE NEEDLES OPEN... A circular needle is NOT connected at the tips! Good luck to you!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> As I said... It is very difficult to explain if you haven't tried this method. You don't "pull the tips together". You simply leave them WIDE OPEN, place a point protector on EACH END and slip your foot in the WIDE OPEN 12" circular needle to try the sock on.
> 
> You asked and I took the time to provide you with an answer. If you are not interested in trying this method, I fail to understand why you would OPEN a topic that is CLEARLY about a method you aren't interested in THEN proceed to ask questions about the method CONTAINED IN THE TOPIC POST. One would assume you WERE interested. My apologies for coming to an incorrect conclusion... I cannot read minds.
> 
> ...


Who said I'm not interested. Interested doesn't mean I'm going to do it. I'm interested in Mt Everest. Doesn't mean I'm gonna climb it. I'm interested in NASCAR doesn't mean I'm gonna drive a stock car. I can be interested in lots of things I never plan to try.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Who said I'm not interested. Interested doesn't mean I'm going to do it. I'm interested in Mt Everest. Doesn't mean I'm gonna climb it. I'm interested in NASCAR doesn't mean I'm gonna drive a stock car. I can be interested in lots of things I never plan to try.


Enjoy learning! I have tried three times to answer your question and perhaps someone else will have the time/energy and patience to explain this to you in a manner that you are able to comprehend and in order to satisfy your interest! Best of luck!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And I just measure my foot around the heel. 15 inches Now you tell me how I'd get my foot inside a 12" needle. You want to tell me that a man would have a smaller heel ratio?
> 
> And you are very welcome too because I can't get my foot into a 12 inch circumference.


If you really have to try on the sock, SLIP the stitches onto a longer circular needle or a length of yarn....Duh!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Amy does try on the sock in progress. Anyone can.

I have never understood the difference between trying on toe-up or top-down socks - either way you have the needle(s) around your foot. I do mine top down and try them on at any/all points in the progress - whether using dp's or circulars. Both are easily doable! 

All of us have done things other people say we cannot do - and very successfully.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> If you really have to try on the sock, SLIP the stitches onto a longer circular needle or a length of yarn....Duh!


Ah so you can't get your foot through the 12" circs either. I don't have to put my socks on different needles to try them on. At 48" I have plenty of room. I can try both on at the same time.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271954-1.html


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> If you really have to try on the sock, SLIP the stitches onto a longer circular needle or a length of yarn....Duh!


That would be another alternative (for you) since you can't invision that the needle tips are NOT CONNECTED and you have more room to fit your foot than 12"!!!!! Perhaps she MIGHT be able to grasp this alternate solution?!?!?! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: All I can say is WOW!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Aimee'smom said:


> Amy does try on the sock in progress. Anyone can.
> 
> I have never understood the difference between trying on toe-up or top-down socks - either way you have the needle(s) around your foot. I do mine top down and try them on at any/all points in the progress - whether using dp's or circulars. Both are easily doable!
> 
> All of us have done things other people say we cannot do - and very successfully.


And guess when to start decreasing for the toes. And having to count rows so the second sock will come out even. I don't do that. I just have to guess how many more rows I can get from the ball of yarn hidden inside my almost completed pair. I'm getting better at that.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes here it is. Your technique leaves much to be desired by many. Ya know I tout 2AATTUML mostly. But I"ve never told anyone that there are unfounded comments about my technique. And I don't tell others to ignore you. But I do make comments. If you are secure in your way of doing things my comments shouldn't worry you in the least.
> 
> Remember say what you will.. those you mind don't matter and those you matter won't mind.
> 
> BTW I believe that many of your projects are not hand knit.


Your nastiness is only exceeded by your ignorance.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> That would be another alternative if you can't invision that the needle tips are NOT CONNECTED and you have more room to fit your foot than 12"!!!!! Perhaps she MIGHT be able to grasp this alternate solution?!?!?! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


As I said With a 48" I don't have to change needles. Besides I asked how do you get your foot into a 12" space.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Your nastiness is only exceeded by your ignorance.


It sure does when you tell people to ignore others. As I said before if your technique is so great you wouldn't have to sell it so hard.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And guess when to start decreasing for the toes. And having to count rows so the second sock will come out even. I don't do that. I just have to guess how many more rows I can get from the ball of yarn hidden inside my almost completed pair. I'm getting better at that.


What IS wrong with you? Who SAID there is guesswork needed to start decreasing for the toes? Who said you HAVE to count rows? You are WAY to unfamiar with how to knit a sock on one 12" circular to try and explain the process from scratch. Please read sockit2me's free tutorial here on KP to understand the technique and process.

While I hate to say it so bluntly...., I agree with Eric's comment. I honestly believe you are posting on this thread to be nasty and NOT to learn about any technique because you are "interested".

Have a lovely weekend. I am spending the afternoon with my daughter and her friends looking for prom dresses.... LOTS of fun! If YOU prefer to spend your weekend looking foolish on a knitting website... Enjoy THAT!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you Eric for your technique and tutorial. I now use 12" in finishing many projects. I am pleased there are other techniques for all to try-to each her/his own. Nastiness has no place here.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Eric and Amy both have knit many, many pairs of socks. Eric has a great sock pattern and many people like knitting with the 12" circular needle. I personally can't use a needle that short because it make my hands cramp. It is my choice to use DPN's and many others like using the magic loop. Really, what does it matter what technique is used. If you enjoy knitting socks do it in any way you want. Why get into back biting. Do you think you are going to change someone's mind or do you just enjoy being mean. This kind of behavior is becoming more and more on KP. I thought we were on here to share our knitting and ask for help and to help others. Are there any benefits to making a war out of KP? Please lighten up.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am almost afraid to post here. I am late getting on the site and have read all the comments.
I, personally, would not be knitting socks if it hadn't been for Amy and Eric. Eric shares so much knowledge with us and is never too busy to answer a PM with any questions we have.
Since I learned Eric's technique, it gave me the courage to try the other techniques.
I can do the magic loop and use it for the toe section of my sock. BUT for me, I still love my 9" and 12" circulars. I use the 9" for ladies socks and the 12" for men's socks.
I make the toe on the ML, then transfer back to my small circs. I have two needles the same size, so I do a pair at the same size. First I do the toe for both then transfer to my small cieulars. Then the foot of ea sock, then the heel, etc. I have been told this is foolish but it is they way I love and enjoy.
I would never have made my first sock had it not been for your tutorial, Eric and I find so many hours of pleasure knitting socks this way. Isn't that what it is all about? Finding a way we enjoy.
I read every post on making socks as everyone has a bit of knowledge to share to make the experience more pleasurable and help us make a sock that fits.
I will be forever grateful to Eric and Amy for starting this ole 70 year old on such a fun journey.
For those of you hunting needles, I use the Chiagoo Red and find them on HandsomeFibers.com. If you want Addi, Webs has them. I have found their sites to be very accommodating. Handsome Fibers has free shipping and you get a discount on every order after the first.
Again, thank you Amy and Eric for all the many hours of pleasure I get thanks to you two. You are so generous in sharing your knowledge and telling us where to get the wonderful sock yarns you find.


----------



## finkelb (Jan 6, 2013)

You know, Facebook has a feature that allows you to block post from folks you don't want to see in your feed. There are days when I wish KP had the same feature....no names, just sayin...


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Grandma Jo and Bulldog for your kind words and trying to get this discussion back on track. What I was addressing in my original post were comments that the 12" needle could not be used for knitting smaller size socks: that somehow they would be "stretched out" or un-doable. My original pattern is for 60 sts, and these show that 52 sts can be used. Winding Road should understand that I am not SELLING anything....I posted a free pattern here on KP to share a technique that I have found to be very successful.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Eric, I just want to thank you for all you have done for this site. I was about to give up on making socks, as I had only tried dpn's. Then, I found your pattern, and it all begin to "come together" for me. I especially like the simplicity of the way the toe is done. Surprisingly, after using your pattern (I have worn out two print outs of it), I can now understand and use dpn's, but the small circular is my choice.

I have always found you to be kind and patient in trying to help everyone that wants it. It always makes my day when I see pictures of your newest sock creations. 

Don't let anyone ever let you feel you do not have a vast amount of folks on this site that follow your passion for knitting and tips. Most of hang onto every word. lol

Amy, it is so nice to see you back here; you have been missed. Your Village Sock pattern is one of my very favorites. Always look forward to what you have to say, also!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Aimee'smom said:


> Amy does try on the sock in progress. Anyone can.
> 
> I have never understood the difference between trying on toe-up or top-down socks - either way you have the needle(s) around your foot. I do mine top down and try them on at any/all points in the progress - whether using dp's or circulars. Both are easily doable!
> 
> All of us have done things other people say we cannot do - and very successfully.


Seems to me that trying on a toe up sock is going to tell you a whole lot sooner if the sock is going to fit...and exactly how many stitches you will need to make that fit than working cuff down. JMHO


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

I had a sad experience using a 12 inch circular needle. How to get the stitches from one needle to the other needle. Not much room to manipulate them. But I'll try again soon. Bea


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

I switched from using dpns after trying Eric's easy to follow tutorial. The first pair were started on 12" needles but my yarn was super fine and I had to change to a 9" needle. No problem after that! I probably could have kept on knitting with the longer circular needle but I knit for relaxation so this worked for me. I will try again one day with the 12" since I have some sock yarn in my stash that is a little thicker. Until then I will use the shorter needle. Thanks for the great instructions, Eric and I especially like the pictures you included.&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

appreciate the tips portion, making it better to try on. I hope to get into sox by yrs end. at 84 I must eat dessert first,
bet


AmyKnits said:


> Of course you can. My son wears mens size 15 shoes and HE tries the socks on several times as I am knitting them. Remember... The 12" needles ARE NOT ATTACHED (CONNECTED AT THE TIPS)......They are OPEN and you simply put a point protector on each tip and slip your foot in.
> 
> The entire process/picture is a little difficult to understand until you actually KNIT a sock this way... Exceedingly simple, straightforward and uncomplicated. Give Eric's great pattern a try and see how it works!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I for one will benefit from your answer, am trying to get the courage to do my 2nd pair, i ve said the first were 2 diff lenghts and about60 yrs ago and left w/ him, ws too angst to consider the sox drawer and get them out 4 meee. I wish I could seethem now and also the pattern.
so thnx lots for your effort !
BET


AmyKnits said:


> As I said... It is very difficult to explain if you haven't tried this method. You don't "pull the tips together". You simply leave them WIDE OPEN, place a point protector on EACH END and slip your foot in the WIDE OPEN 12" circular needle to try the sock on.
> 
> You asked and I took the time to provide you with an answer. If you are not interested in trying this method, I fail to understand why you would OPEN a topic that is CLEARLY about a method you aren't interested in THEN proceed to ask questions about the method CONTAINED IN THE TOPIC POST. One would assume you WERE interested. My apologies for coming to an incorrect conclusion... I cannot read minds.
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I for one will benefit from your answer, am trying to get the courage to do my 2nd pair, i ve said the first were 2 diff lenghts and about60 yrs ago and left w/ him, ws too angst to consider the sox drawer and get them out 4 meee. I wish I could seethem now and also the pattern.
so thnx lots for your effort !
BET


AmyKnits said:


> As I said... It is very difficult to explain if you haven't tried this method. You don't "pull the tips together". You simply leave them WIDE OPEN, place a point protector on EACH END and slip your foot in the WIDE OPEN 12" circular needle to try the sock on.
> 
> You asked and I took the time to provide you with an answer. If you are not interested in trying this method, I fail to understand why you would OPEN a topic that is CLEARLY about a method you aren't interested in THEN proceed to ask questions about the method CONTAINED IN THE TOPIC POST. One would assume you WERE interested. My apologies for coming to an incorrect conclusion... I cannot read minds.
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

aND WELL DONE,,IMO

thnx lots,,


sockit2me said:


> Thank you Grandma Jo and Bulldog for your kind words and trying to get this discussion back on track. What I was addressing in my original post were comments that the 12" needle could not be used for knitting smaller size socks: that somehow they would be "stretched out" or un-doable. My original pattern is for 60 sts, and these show that 52 sts can be used. Winding Road should understand that I am not SELLING anything....I posted a free pattern here on KP to share a technique that I have found to be very successful.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

good words and make me eager to try.. Hope to be caught up more w/ things that NEED doing before I try as I expect to be slow and totally hooked thjen..
bet


Bulldog said:


> I am almost afraid to post here. I am late getting on the site and have read all the comments.
> I, personally, would not be knitting socks if it hadn't been for Amy and Eric. Eric shares so much knowledge with us and is never too busy to answer a PM with any questions we have.
> Since I learned Eric's technique, it gave me the courage to try the other techniques.
> I can do the magic loop and use it for the toe section of my sock. BUT for me, I still love my 9" and 12" circulars. I use the 9" for ladies socks and the 12" for men's socks.
> ...


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
Sounds like double pointed needles with protectors at one end. But why use them, if you are not going with dpns to start with? Don't understand this method yet. Bea


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

chickkie said:


> there are many ways to make socks, and although some tout this as the only way, it depends on the knitter. Personally I prefer toe up, two at a time for many reasons. First of all I can't use those small needles no matter how many times I try, and I want both socks done at once so I don't have to measure and count rows. My choice of needle size is a lot smaller than the pattern as well.
> 
> this is a great pattern for those who want to do top down, and use the needles specified. Unfortunately not for everyone, so this is another time when having choices is priceless.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

I find it fascinating that there are so many ways to knit socks. I tried Eric's method on several pairs a couple of years ago and the stitches never were very tight, so I gave up. Recently I bought a pair of 9" needles and was surprised how easy they were going. One sock on each needle. But when I finished they,too, were very stretchy. I started another pair and concentrated on making my stitches tight. I had to quit after about half the sock was done on both needles due to very painful tight muscles in my shoulder! I like the method, but somehow my body is not cooperating! 

Is it because I knit Continental??????? Someone else asked this and no one answered! I wish KP had a survey function, I just don't know what I'm doing wrong that I can't make a decent pair of socks with a short needle!

Help,
Noreen


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

JTM said:


> Eric, there is no question that your method does work.
> However, there is also the fact that some people, me in particular, have hand issues that make using 12" circular needles difficult or impossible to use. For those of us with those issues there are other methods, such as working socks on 2 circulars, or even Magic Loop on a long (32" to 40") needle. Some of us also prefer to knit both socks at the same time...using either of those two methods.
> On top of the above...many of us much prefer knitting our socks toe up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

What brand 12 inch are you using? I bought some really cheap (quality and price) and could not use them. Cord was too short for length of needle tips. I sent them back and bought Chiagoo and have had no problem. I have knit a few pair with 56 stitches. I cast on and knit the first two rows on a straight needle and then switch to the 12 inch circ. and have not had a problem having to stretch stitches.


mrsbee03 said:


> Good information! However, I have tried these needles and at least for me, find it uncomfortable to knit with them. I don't really enjoy knitting with my stitches spread tight across the needle, but that I can deal with. It's the continual tension of the needles that makes my hands hurt! There is no play there because they are so short, thus making a continual feeling to me of having to sort of fight against the spring back to knit the stitches. A personal issue of course, but knitting with these short needles is not the same as knitting with most other needles, I've found.
> 
> Also, I find it difficult to do stitches that require you to move stitches on the right needle with the left needle, such as passing slipped stitch over, etc. I tried to make some boot cuffs with a mock cable on them, and had to use a second separate needle to slip one stitch over the other on the right needle, because the left needle wouldn't reach down far enough in that direction. I finally gave up and switched to two circs. Much more relaxed knitting for me.
> 
> Again, just MHO, but food for thought on the other side of the fence for someone to consider...


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Eric. I have never had this problem, especially with your pattern.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

KATKARMA, I found the FLK heel to be so easy but with the pattern comes instructions to make a template. By getting measurements for recipient and the cardboard template of their foot I am able to get my socks to fit.
I think your pain may be coming from tight muscles. Maybe you are tense when knitting. I use the 9 and the 12" depends on whether I am making for a man or a woman.
I always figure my stitch count from the measurements and my stitchen per inch for the size needle I am using...usually a size 1.
Hope this helps but I am sure one of the more experienced sock knitters has a better answer than I do.
It took me a while to figure out how to get my socks to fit. 
We all have a way to do this, so you must find what works for you and what you are comfortable with.
I learned to knit socks from Eric with his tutorial, so I find these small needles comfortable and the most fun method for me, even though I have since learned to do other methods.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Ten years ago I was knitting a sock on double pointed needles and I toyed with the idea of using one of the new Addi 12" circular needles to knit the leg and foot. I tried it and it worked! Although I never had any problems with dp needles, the circular needle really made the knitting faster and easier. I went on to knit hundreds of pairs of socks with this method and was encouraged last year to write a pattern with photos for KP members. Many now use this pattern and technique...but there are still those who make unfounded comments. I am showing this pair of ladies' socks to address some of these concerns. These socks were knit on a 2.5 mm Addi 12" circ needle using 52 stitches. Knitting is constructed of interlocking loops and by its very nature is elastic....this is why socks are knitted: they expand to allow the foot to go in and then contract to fit snugly to its shape.
> At the top of the sock a loose cast allows the stitches to span the needle and ribbing insures that the stitches will have lateral pull. Any "stretching" is not permanent and there is no distortion to stitches or the size of the sock. These socks show that relatively small lady sizes are possible on a 12" circular needle.


I started out knitting socks on dpn's. Self taught & it took me awhile to get use to technique. I learned all kinds of tips and learned to avoid ladders. I tried ML
and 2 circular needles. I find learning different techniques to be fun and challenging. Until joining this site, I had never heard of a 12" circular. So for me, I was curious & intrigued. It just so happened when following sockit2me's pattern, I took to it like a bear to honey. I'm a loose knitter so maybe that is why it wasn't difficult to get stitches on whether it called for 52 or 60 stitches. 
For me, using 12"circ, I never experienced second sock syndrome which I did have that problem with dpn's, sometimes. I find it extremely portable, fast & efficient & I never loose a needle. I'm very grateful to *sockit2me* for introducing me to this method & found his pattern very easy to follow. I will treasure his time and patience in teaching and answering questions. I've found it very fulfilling and can add this to my knitting repertoire. 
I love the fiber arts and that means I want to learn as much as I can & then choose which methods I prefer. I have found that even if I have a preference, I've never thought, "Gee, I wish I didn't take the time to learn Continental, English, Kitchener, Mattress St, Duplicate St & the list goes on..."
We are all different thankfully and that makes life more fun. That's why I joined this forum. To learn from many and to share.


----------



## Shelgid (Feb 19, 2013)

I think WindingRoad is a pusher of magic loop. I have no idea why. I figure she has stock in magic loop or own the rights to it. This post was intended for people who want to give 12 inch circ a try. You don't like this method so why all the hate on this post? This post topic wasn't ment for you. You are a mean girl and I'm sure I speak for many you should try to be kinder to us. This is normally a fun site with caring and helpful people. I have made 30 pairs of socks with this method and I thank Eric for giving us the pattern. I have taught several ladies this way of making socks and some that switched from magic loop because this was easier and faster. Just a thought you get more bees with honey.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

Amen, Amy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Bully for you. My kids are grown I don't have to go through that chore. You have my sympathies. NO I don't like his attitude. Telling others to ignore other posters. Any technique should be able to withstand critique. If one can't stand the heat they should get out of the kitchen.
> 
> BTW I'm not the only one who doesn't like this way of knitting socks. Why aren't you on their cases also. You don't have to answer that. LOL


dear Winding road, I know you're smart. But everyone here is smart. Smart isn't enough. The kind of people I want on my team are those who will help everyone feel happy to be here. All tecnics are appreciated here on this list. What works for one won't work for someone else. But until we find a way that works for each of us the more ideas shared can only help each of us to become a better knitter or crocheter. If your way to knit socks works for you, great! And, thank you for sharing your tecnic. But, your way is not the only way. Please try and remember this.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

purplelady said:


> I for one will benefit from your answer, am trying to get the courage to do my 2nd pair, i ve said the first were 2 diff lenghts and about60 yrs ago and left w/ him, ws too angst to consider the sox drawer and get them out 4 meee. I wish I could seethem now and also the pattern.
> so thnx lots for your effort !
> BET


If you want to have exactly matching socks (length wise) I would suggest working with Magic Loop (extra long 32" to 40" circular needle) and work both socks at the same time, on the same needle. I have never had a problem with socks not being exactly the same size. I do knit toe up and always 2 at a time. And I do not have to count rows at all.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, Eric! You are always full of information, facts, and help. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I have researched, studied, and practiced knitting my entire adult life. I have been paid for my products, patterns, consultation, and advice....I am a professional. Knitting is not a casual hobby for me; it is my craft as an artist and my passion. Knitting Paradise is a forum for those who enjoy knitting and crocheting. Here there are contributors, and unfortunately detractors. I will not let the frustrated venting of an anonymous cyber bully deter me from sharing and helping the great majority who are gracious and lovely.&#128516;


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

great !!!!!!!!!!!
good for you and the others who are fair ,, bet



sockit2me said:


> I have researched, studied, and practiced knitting my entire adult life. I have been paid for my products, patterns, consultation, and advice....I am a professional. Knitting is not a casual hobby for me; it is my craft as an artist and my passion. Knitting Paradise is a forum for those who enjoy knitting and crocheting. Here there are contributors, and unfortunately detractors. I will not let the frustrated venting of an anonymous cyber bully deter me from sharing and helping the great majority who are gracious and lovely.😄


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Eric,
Thanks for the help. Please to me how to access your tutorial.
Thanks so much,
Linda


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone know whether it is possible to buy an Addi K.M. in the U.K., (other than E-Bay or from abroad)? I have tried the Singer version but not very good. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I have researched, studied, and practiced knitting my entire adult life. I have been paid for my products, patterns, consultation, and advice....I am a professional. Knitting is not a casual hobby for me; it is my craft as an artist and my passion. Knitting Paradise is a forum for those who enjoy knitting and crocheting. Here there are contributors, and unfortunately detractors. I will not let the frustrated venting of an anonymous cyber bully deter me from sharing and helping the great majority who are gracious and lovely.😄


I hate to repeat what so many have said, but want to thank Eric for his tutorial and all the wonderful hints, tips and "sock knowledge" that he has shared...without it I would not be knitting socks. I love my 12" ChiaGoo circs. 
I have tried 2circs and magic loop...don't care for either method...different strokes for different folks..So what!

Also a special thanks to Amyknits for her help and wonderful enthusiasm for knitting and the many pics that have kept me energized.

Those that are jealous are welcome to find another forum. If I were a newbie looking for a forum and peeked in on this one at this time i would have pasted us by.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Bummy said:


> Hi Eric,
> Thanks for the help. Please to me how to access your tutorial.
> Thanks so much,
> Linda


Hi Linda ! Here is the link to my pattern/tutorial:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148522056-basic_top_down_classic_sock_v2.pdf


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Who's jealous or better who's worried that some might not find this way they best. I"m not worried or jealous. Nothing to be jealous of. I don't care for machine knitting personally.


In your illiterate, ignorant way you pay me a backhanded compliment by assuming that my hand knitting is machine produced. 😄😄


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Thank you, sockit2me, for the link to your pattern/tutorial. It is beautifully written and the pictures make everything clear. You are generous with your time and expertise.


----------



## Jsahadeo (Jun 5, 2011)

If you read Eric's post on his method of knitting socks on 12inch needles....He is being nothing but helpful in yet again SHARING his knowledge. He is Showing via pictures, that yes, 52 sts do fit on the 12 inch needle, but must be cast on loosely. He is not telling everyone to knit his way....read his comments and don't jump to unwarranted conclusions.

Eric has been the ultimate source of knowledge and inspiration on this forum. His work and willingness to share are beyond anyone else's posts. 

It maddens me to have unwarranted comments made by a certain person ruin what this forum is suppose to be all about. You know who you are....and it is about time that you leave this site. Read thru your responses to this thread. They have absolutely nothing to do with the original post. 

Knit on whatever type of needles you want. The outcome is the same. I for one, knit for the zen like peace I get with every stitch. Do you?

I look eagerly everyday for Eric's postings on what he has knit. He makes us all aspire to be able to knit like him. AND. Luckily for us all, he is willing to help us and encourage us to put on our "big girl pants" and give it a try. There is nothing to loose.

Can the resident naysayer we have on this forum say the same?

For what it is worth....I, too, knit using Eric's sock pattern. I have done many prs of socks, taking my sock yarn and 12 in needles with me where ever I go. My sock projects have spent 3 1/2 weeks traveling in Eastern Europe, and thru out the Pacific Northwest. I Have made socks for a small woman, size 5 shoe up to a males size 14 shoe. For ease of knitting and travel, his pattern works best FOR ME. Please, do what works best for you.


----------



## finkelb (Jan 6, 2013)

What a tempest on here today. Thank god this is the exception, not the rule. And let me add my thanks to Eric for his unfailing helpfulness, and for making a sock knitter out of me after I'd tried and failed several times in the past. Dude....you're the best!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I truly apologize to all those who have had to watch this posting turn into a train wreck today. One piece of crap on the rails and it all goes downhill !!


----------



## Jsahadeo (Jun 5, 2011)

If one really wants to see the quality, originality, and workmanship of a truly knitting professional, compare the pictures of posts from Sockit2me and Winding Road. 

There is absolutely NO comparison.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Jsahadeo said:


> If one really wants to see the quality, originality, and workmanship of a truly knitting professional, compare the pictures of posts from Sockit2me and Winding Road.
> 
> There is absolutely NO comparison.


Thank you Jennifer....for your kind words and for being one of my knitting buddies. 😄❤

I now think that we are dealing with someone with a serious mental disorder here. "It" actually believes that my knitting is machine produced!!


----------



## dllfb (Sep 30, 2012)

Where could I find the master copy of this pattern please? I'd live to try this technique!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Look on page 10 for the link.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great sock Eric! I am so glad you are posting this, as too many people on the forum say, "it can't be done on 12" circs".

Revan


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Still no one has addressed whether they knit English or continental on the small needles......


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

katkarma said:


> Still no one has addressed whether they knit English or continental on the small needles......


Since many have requested a sample of my knitting technique, I have made a video for You-Tube. It can be found here:


----------



## Slim Sadie (Nov 29, 2014)

So I stumbled upon this post. I've never knitted socks, but hoped to try someday. After reading the well-written OP, and the MANY sincere expressions of thanks, I was getting excited about giving this a try.

And then BAM! ..here comes Winding Road and another thread goes down the toilet. She obviously prefers her method, but most of her posting is blabber meant to antagonize. Again. I'm sick of this one poster WASTING my time, and I won't respond if she has something nasty to say about this.

Now we either have to ditch this thread, or wade through her crap because every now and then someone will post something still on topic. But now it's mostly people objecting to WW and WW saying the same thing again and again. (And has she posted her "who makes you read this" yet?). No. No one makes me read this. I WANT to read this...at least I WANTED to until WW showed up with her crap.

She's been booted off this site before, and thinks she's clever at walking the line. The only way Admin will put her back in line is for them to KNOW we don't appreciate this cyber bullying. It's inappropriate content and against the rules. 

I urge everyone to report this (as I have done in the pic below).


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Hi Linda ! Here is the link to my pattern/tutorial:
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148522056-basic_top_down_classic_sock_v2.pdf


THANKS so much,
Linda


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Still no one has addressed whether they knit English or continental on the small needles......


So sorry... Eric knits exclusively continental (I believe). I knit both English AND continental and do both equally with ease on the 12" circulars.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

i agree that the small circ needles are the easiest, quickest, neatest. If you prefer two at a time you can always buy an extra needle for the other sock. Since most of my socks (and I make a lot) are 58 sts, I prefer the 11" Hiya Hiya needle, unless I am making a larger sock. Always amazing how few rows it takes to have plenty of ease for knitting, and I do toe up to avoid the toe weaving, and not run out of yarn at a bad place.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Cru said:


> i agree that the small circ needles are the easiest, quickest, neatest. If you prefer two at a time you can always buy an extra needle for the other sock. Since most of my socks (and I make a lot) are 58 sts, I prefer the 11" Hiya Hiya needle, unless I am making a larger sock. Always amazing how few rows it takes to have plenty of ease for knitting, and I do toe up to avoid the toe weaving, and not run out of yarn at a bad place.


If you knit a round toe you do not have to weave....just pull yarn through the last 8 sts.


----------



## knitterrev (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting the tutorial link. I kept reading, hoping it would appear. I am ready to find a 12" needle in a store and give it a try. Thanks for the detailed directions. It all sounds very well laid out and should be easy to follow. It's fun to find a new way to do something. Thanks!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

i am slow catching on some things and am learning the fellow knitter is a very giving and patient person. God bless you !!!!!
BET


finkelb said:


> What a tempest on here today. Thank god this is the exception, not the rule. And let me add my thanks to Eric for his unfailing helpfulness, and for making a sock knitter out of me after I'd tried and failed several times in the past. Dude....you're the best!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> I have researched, studied, and practiced knitting my entire adult life. I have been paid for my products, patterns, consultation, and advice....I am a professional. Knitting is not a casual hobby for me; it is my craft as an artist and my passion. Knitting Paradise is a forum for those who enjoy knitting and crocheting. Here there are contributors, and unfortunately detractors. I will not let the frustrated venting of an anonymous cyber bully deter me from sharing and helping the great majority who are gracious and lovely.😄


Thank you Eric and Amy!!! Your many hours of putting together samples, written instruction and posting FREE are sincerely appreciated. The many many positive comments are testament to this.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Please will the two of you Calm Down, we all have our own opinions on not only knitting but other subjects too. Everyone has the right to express their opinions, but it is very unpleasant for others to read. We are a Community of Crafters who like helping each other, and to Discuss other non Crafting Subjects. Peace and Love, from Susan, Hertfordshire U.K.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

katkarma said:


> Still no one has addressed whether they knit English or continental on the small needles......


I knit English. No problem.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh, Eric. I am soooo sorry that your kind instructions and terrific advice have turned into something...well, not so kind.

Rest assured you have many more friends than enemies, and the nearly two to one in favor of your tutorial here on this thread, serves only as a testament to that fact.

I will always be an advocate for your tutorial. Every time it's mentioned here on KP, I receive at least a dozen PMs asking for it. If they include their email address in the PM, I send them the attachment. If they don't, I send them the "link" back in a PM. Either way, I get many, many "thank yous," especially after they are successful with their first sock! I am really sorry not to have kept you abreast of this fact. But, then, if I did, you probably wouldn't be able to get anything OTHER than my comments!!! (Hmmmm...maybe I'm on to something???)

As a brief aside, perhaps the best way to interrupt the flow of negativity on this topic is to comment only on the positive. Those who insist on putting down your tutorial, or your methods...or the way you hold your needles, or the color of your yarn, or the brand of it (What? No one's commented on those things? Wait....give 'em time!), as I said, those who put down your advice have made themselves well known. To keep "fueling that fire," well.... just keeps fueling that fire. 

No judgment here, just a comment, IMHO!!!!

....gloria


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW, I don't understand the hostility on KP when it comes to different methods of knitting socks. I think it is great we have different options for knitting socks. I use all of them and sometimes on the same sock. I prefer magic loop if I am doing a lace pattern on the leg portion but switch to a small circular for the foot. I have knit one sock with a 12 inch circular and the other one using magic loop and both socks ended up being the same size. 

I do think the 12 inch circular is faster and I use it more for men's socks but I also love the Sock Rockets. It is a matter of preference. 

I think Erica was trying to answer questions that have been ask about the 12 inch circular, which he did very well.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

katkarma said:


> Still no one has addressed whether they knit English or continental on the small needles......


English....and BTW just realized i am using addi 8 inch not 12 inch. Hands do cramp occassionally, but i can avoid this happening by stretching hands and arms a few times an hour


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I knit continental. I feel most comfortable using magic loop. But I am always trying new techniques that may
improve my knitting. I love the idea of Eric's 12" needles.
Much easier to travel with, and with 2 new kittens in the
family, less for them to try to play with.
I have done Eric's sock pattern and I do like it. I prefer
my everyday socks to be mostly ribbed. My problem with the
12" needles is the ribbing does cramp my fingers. Eric, if at some time you could do a video of you ribbing I would love to watch and try to do this your way. Thanks for the
pattern, videos, and all the help you have posted for us all to view.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, Kat. I know how frustrating it can be when you ask a question and it goes unanswered.
Amy and Eric knit continental. I was taught English and am comfortable with it and move fast with it but who's to say if I might try continental tomorrow?


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely every picture of every project Eric posts, along with his hints and ideas, is immediately put into my Eric Folder. I find his ideas and inspirations too valuable to not keep track of. There are many quality knitters on this board and wonderfully generous people, but his is the only folder I keep. You honor us by so generously sharing!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> I truly apologize to all those who have had to watch this posting turn into a train wreck today. One piece of crap on the rails and it all goes downhill !!


 :shock: I just lost all respect for you. It's only a sock, and a plain vanilla one at that. Not worthy of that comment.

There are 8,944 _free_ knit sock patterns listed on Ravelry featuring ribbing, textures, cables, lace, entrelac, traveling stitches, twisted stitches, braids, color work etc. etc. etc. It's time to go pick one.

And I still don't know what gauge you were working at. But, now I don't care.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

cah said:


> :shock: I just lost all respect for you. It's only a sock, and a plain vanilla one at that. Not worthy of that comment.
> 
> There are 8,944 _free_ knit sock patterns listed on Ravelry featuring ribbing, textures, cables, lace, entrelac, traveling stitches, twisted stitches, braids, color work etc. etc. etc. It's time to go pick one.
> 
> And I still don't know what gauge you were working at. But, now I don't care.


Well put! Whenever someone disagrees with him, he goes right to the "poopy" words and veiled insults, then posts little icons of piles of poop. How childish.

We all have our opinions on how we like to create our knitted projects, and there is plenty of room for everybody. If you can't deal with anyone saying, "I don't use your method, I use XYZ instead", then don't start a topic in the first place. Those posts aren't made in malice, they are made to share what works for them. If you want a Love Fest, then go start a "Let's all love Eric" group on Ravelry and stay there. KP is here so everyone can SHARE their differing opinions and ideas, not so everyone can say the same thing. We don't learn and grow in our craft if everyone always does everything the same way.

Edited for clarity


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I still love your avatar. LOL


Thanks!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Subar said:


> I love the addi 12 inch needles. Been using them for 7 years. Tecently tried to purchase more only to find them pretty difficult to locate. No store in my area sells them...nor did 5 stores i checked in New York City. Most people in these stores told me 'no one uses those -you'll hate them'. But i agree that knitting socks is so much faster and more portable with the addi 12 inch. I would never go back. I purchased chiagoo, but these are not the same as they are missing the little bend in the needles near the cable join that really makes a difference in the addis.


The 12 inch needle I bought did not have the bend and I couldn't use them either. At the time I tried to use them I was have a lot of trouble with my hands because of arthritis. My right hand is much better now so I might just try the 12 inch needles again. But I will look online and try to find the Addis.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> I knit continental. I feel most comfortable using magic loop. But I am always trying new techniques that may
> improve my knitting. I love the idea of Eric's 12" needles.
> Much easier to travel with, and with 2 new kittens in the
> family, less for them to try to play with.
> ...


I also knit Continental and thought maybe that was my tension problem. My ribbing is especially stretched out, and that's probably due to my purl stitches. I would also like to see a video of Eric's ribbing. I am very determined to solve my problem.....have just ordered two size 1 needles in the hope they will help with the excessive stretching, which doesn't happen when I knit with longer needles!

Noreen


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Cru said:


> i agree that the small circ needles are the easiest, quickest, neatest. If you prefer two at a time you can always buy an extra needle for the other sock. Since most of my socks (and I make a lot) are 58 sts, I prefer the 11" Hiya Hiya needle, unless I am making a larger sock. Always amazing how few rows it takes to have plenty of ease for knitting, and I do toe up to avoid the toe weaving, and not run out of yarn at a bad place.


I have always done my socks toe up also. I guess what you start with and get used to you naturally gravitate to. How do you start your toes when using the 11" needles?

Thanks,
Noreen


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

I use the 12" circular and magic loop using Eric's pattern. I am not a very fast knitter but do knit a lot faster with the 12". Sometimes just for interest I will alternate the 12" and magic loop on the sock. Must have something to do with a short attention span!!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

this is no longer a discussion


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

chickkie said:


> this is no longer a discussion


Not a Positive one for sure!!!

:roll:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

nicely saide miss g....
bet



impatient knitter said:


> Oh, Eric. I am soooo sorry that your kind instructions and terrific advice have turned into something...well, not so kind.
> 
> Rest assured you have many more friends than enemies, and the nearly two to one in favor of your tutorial here on this thread, serves only as a testament to that fact.
> 
> ...


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

WW, why don't you just LET IT GO?????


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

FYI, I have only made one post into this thread to ask you WHY don't you let it go? I, along with some others are trying to get some valuable information from this thread. Every time it gets back on sock knitting, here you come again with another personal insult to someone. You must be a very lonely, bored and bitter person, as I see you do this quite often in other threads. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Shelgid (Feb 19, 2013)

Do us a favor and quit!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Don't forget kitchner. YUCK LOL


I'm one of those people who actually enjoys grafting/'kitchenering' toes of socks. It's just another different, fun aspect of sock making to me.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I'm one of those people who actually enjoys grafting/'kitchenering' toes of socks. It's just another different, fun aspect of sock making to me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Guess I'll throw my hat into the ring here, and hope I don't get trampled on in the process. I just started a pair of socks using Eric's pattern, and I love how the process is going. 
I knit using the "throwing Method" and I use the 12 inch circulars. I Wanted to thank you Eric, for always trying to be of help to other knitters.

I love that the pattern is well written, and easy to follow, with pictures and step by step instructions.

I have also shared this pattern with people on my facebook and others who have asked for an Easy, Free pattern.

I also direct them to this site, and tell them of what a great place this is for all the help a person could want.

I hate that this has turned into a argument over who's way is better, (although I feel like Eric was only trying to address questions people have asked about his pattern.) I do think he has only ever been helpful. I just wish those that came along and mad it nasty could open their eyes and see that there are a lot of us who are trying to learn this method, and do not need to have this turned into a free for all.

Everyone is has their own way of doing things, and the method that works best for you, and that's great, but let the rest of us form our own oppinions on the subject without all the mean, spiteful crap.


Eric, thank you again. I am in the middle of my first sock with your pattern, if I have any questions, I will PM you.

Bobbie


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Well said, Bobbie. I back you up on everything you wrote. If you have any other problems with your socks, you can also PM me anytime. Those of us who are advocates of Eric's pattern are definitely the ones you want to communicate with when problems arise.

If, and when, you become interested in other methods, in knitting (or crocheting!) ANYthing--not just socks--by all means, seek out those who favor those methods. The frequent "doers" of _specific_ methods are the best ones to seek out when you have questions, or are trying to learn something new. Those are the people you want to help you.

...gloria


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

I am totally missing something on the conversation going on. isn't everyone on this site here to help and give suggestions . I am very excited to find this tutorial on the 12 inch sock pattern I can not wait first to find the needles and then start the project. to the ones that do not like the pattern move on or just don't follow the site


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree Bobbie... He has generously shared a pattern with us for FREE... CLEARLY NOT "selling" anything to anyone. Eric is one of the best as well as Gloria... You are in good hands!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

that s what seems odd tio mee,, if NOT liking thisd offer made and feel so strongg, why are u in the mixx, let it go and u go too??
Or do u enjoy being the spoiler, love to argue, need to be right, need to be heard, just seems soi simple, get off the topickfind one u can agree with,

'


deenie said:


> I am totally missing something on the conversation going on. isn't everyone on this site here to help and give suggestions . I am very excited to find this tutorial on the 12 inch sock pattern I can not wait first to find the needles and then start the project. to the ones that do not like the pattern move on or just don't follow the site


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Bobbie,Gloria, and Amy! I thought that this thread had been hopelessly lost by that unwelcome intrusion. We are discussing a technique for sock knitting and trying to help those who want to give it a try. Thanks to all who have expressed appreciation for my pattern/tutorial. I am always available to help or answer questions. &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Thank you Bobbie,Gloria, and Amy! I thought that this thread had been hopelessly lost by that unwelcome intrusion. We are discussing a technique for sock knitting and trying to help those who want to give it a try. Thanks to all who have expressed appreciation for my pattern/tutorial. I am always available to help or answer questions. 😀😀


Any time, Eric. You know how I feel about your socks. Our friend from TX was visiting again this weekend (he has an ailing mother here in CT, and comes up about every 4-5 weeks, for a week, to "spare" his brother.) He couldn't have been MORE obvious about loving the socks I sent him. My partner said he told her in the car when they went to get the pizza, that he even hated to _wash_ them because it meant he'd have to take them off!! I guess I'll have to add his name to the "sock recipient" list! Okay....guess I better order more 12" size 2 addis!!

...gloria
P.S. You'd tell me--right?--if I was "encroaching" by offering to help others who use your tutorials?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Gloria: I appreciate all your help and thank you for being a co-teacher. Thanks for being on the team! &#128077;&#128077;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree Bobbie... He has generously shared a pattern with us for FREE... CLEARLY NOT "selling" anything to anyone. Eric is one of the best as well as Gloria... You are in good hands!


Thanks for the compliment, Amy. When I find a pattern that "works" for me, I can't help but "spread the word."

The French woman who first taught me socks with DPNs, is still in that knitting group at my Sr. Center. She always asks me to stop in so she can "check out" my socks. She doesn't understand how I can "manipulate" such a short circular needle. But, then, I can't understand the speed with which she knits with DPNs!! And she NEVER drops a needle!! (What's the secret to THAT?)

But, to each his/her own. I don't think I can "convert" her, so I won't bother trying. There are enough knitters out there who want a "simple, good pattern" to begin their sock-knitting careers, and we both know that Eric's tutorial fits that bill perfectly!!

...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Gloria: I appreciate all your help and thank you for being a co-teacher. Thanks for being on the team! 👍👍😄😄


Merci!


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

So well said. I can't add a thing to the last few posts.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am so glad that hopefully things are getting back to normal. I do notice that the bad behavior is happening more and more on KP though.

Want you to know Eric that I used the toe on your pattern on the socks I am currently making. Yea, no Kitchener stitch!!!!! I have been using the Basic Sock Chart for my socks. It is very close to your pattern except for the toe. My daughters and I like ankle socks so that is what I mostly knit. Thank you for being so much help to so many. We need you.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I may have discovered my stretchy sock problem, but don't really know the best way to solve it! I'm currently working on a large project that requires a longer circular needle and I noticed that the way I wrap the yarn around my hand is how I naturally tension it. It presses against the needle about 3-4" from the tip. With the shorter needle it can't tension. Been doing it this way for over 60 years since I was first taught crochet by my grandmother at age 5!

This is the main reason I knit Continental! Eric, on your video, I couldn't see how the tension is kept. Could you explain! I also thought maybe my needles were too slick, as I usually knit with wood needles, so I've ordered some short carbonized bamboo ones!

Thanks,
Noreen


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Noreen: As I knit continental the yarn from the ball goes over my pinky finger, under the two middle fingers, then over the forefinger to just under the fingernail. The tension seems to be controlled by the yarn falling into the bends of those two middle fingers. For sock knitting on a 12" circ needle it is best to have a needle that allows the stitches to move easily.....that is why I recommend the Addi brand. The needle has "elbows" (slight bends) that form a circle easier and the smooth metal does not have the drag of wood or bamboo. I also find the points of these needles are less sharp than Hya-Hya or ChiaoGoo, which, for me, means less yarn splitting.....but that is a personal choice.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow, 13 pages of comments! Phew! I am not going to read them, but I will support your pattern. However, I do a few modifications. I usually cast on to DPNs for the first row or two then transfer to my 12". I also use a traditional toe. But I have your pattern printed out and sleeved in plastic sleeves with a folder binding so all I have to do is turn the pages. I have made about 5 pair from your pattern.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Eric! I've tried winding the yarn between all my fingers with no success, will try your method......I'm just not used to tensioning with my fingers, guess it will take some practice. I've tried Hya-Hya regular not sharps and ChiaoGoo so far....with some yarns, I prefer a smooth wood to add just a tiny bit of drag!

Thanks again,
Noreen


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> Guess I'll throw my hat into the ring here, and hope I don't get trampled on in the process. I just started a pair of socks using Eric's pattern, and I love how the process is going.
> I knit using the "throwing Method" and I use the 12 inch circulars. I Wanted to thank you Eric, for always trying to be of help to other knitters.
> 
> I love that the pattern is well written, and easy to follow, with pictures and step by step instructions.
> ...


Well done...i definely agree.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

misellen said:


> The 12 inch needle I bought did not have the bend and I couldn't use them either. At the time I tried to use them I was have a lot of trouble with my hands because of arthritis. My right hand is much better now so I might just try the 12 inch needles again. But I will look online and try to find the Addis.


I purchase all of my Chia Goo 12" needles from Handsomefibers.com. I have 2 of each from size 0 thru 5. They all have a bend in the needle. They are very nice to do business with and ship out very fast. From Oregon to Texas I get my shipment in 3 days almost always.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for mentioning your preferred brand Eric - I'm really intrigued by your tutorial and video and desperate to give your method a try - the needles look pricey and more so as I have to pay to have them shipped to SA so don't want to make an expensive mistake. How easy would it be to insert a cable pattern into your 'recipe'. So glad this thread is back on track!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

look, I just love this place, and I read the form every day. I may not always have time to comment on things due to my work hours, but that being said, I just want to be able to continue reading this form without people throwing mud on others just because their way is different.

I also do not want this form to go away because people can not stop bickering and have only nasty things to say to others.

I am amazed at the knitting process, but I would not have ever started knitting had I not found this place!!! MANY people here have gone out of their way to help me through my learning process, and have helped me by sending yarn and needles when I couldn't afford to buy them myself, and I am very APPRECIATIVE for each and every one of them...

So yesterday, someone on another form ask for an easy sock pattern, and I directed them here and to amyknits village sock pattern, and to Eric's (sockittome's ) sock pattern on the 12 inch circular needles.
After telling this person what a great place this is, and they would find nothing but help here, and how much I loved this form (and I still do.) 

I come here this morning to find this mess! 

This place has helped me more than I could ever say, and many, many, many, others as well. I just don't see the need for all the argument over a difference of opinion.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I missed the post with the link or name of Eric's video. If someone would post it......thanks very much.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

judypfennemore said:


> Thanks for mentioning your preferred brand Eric - I'm really intrigued by your tutorial and video and desperate to give your method a try - the needles look pricey and more so as I have to pay to have them shipped to SA so don't want to make an expensive mistake. How easy would it be to insert a cable pattern into your 'recipe'. So glad this thread is back on track!


I suggest that you Google "Addi circular needles" and check out all the sites to see what your best options for shipping charges are. I know that my investment in the needle has allowed me to knit HUNDREDS of pairs of socks as this method is so fast, easy, and addictive. Any sock pattern can be used, the short circular needle simply allows the leg and foot portions to be worked in an easy fashion.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

knitwitconnie said:


> I missed the post with the link or name of Eric's video. If someone would post it......thanks very much.


Here is the link to the video:


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks !! Oh my the PIC is gorgeous - I really feel like a small child outside a sweet shop and the shop is closed. If its possible to dribble for socks, well I'm dribbling .


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Here is the link to the video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

ego??


kelloggb said:


> look, I just love this place, and I read the form every day. I may not always have time to comment on things due to my work hours, but that being said, I just want to be able to continue reading this form without people throwing mud on others just because their way is different.
> 
> I also do not want this form to go away because people can not stop bickering and have only nasty things to say to others.
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Would some one send his patterns to me and Amy s too??
I so want to do sox and plan that for next fall.Do not have a prnter tp get this on paper. thnx pals.. bet,WI<< USA



kelloggb said:


> look, I just love this place, and I read the form every day. I may not always have time to comment on things due to my work hours, but that being said, I just want to be able to continue reading this form without people throwing mud on others just because their way is different.
> 
> I also do not want this form to go away because people can not stop bickering and have only nasty things to say to others.
> 
> ...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Well put! Whenever someone disagrees with him, he goes right to the "poopy" words and veiled insults, then posts little icons of piles of poop. How childish.
> 
> We all have our opinions on how we like to create our knitted projects, and there is plenty of room for everybody. If you can't deal with anyone saying, "I don't use your method, I use XYZ instead", then don't start a topic in the first place. Those posts aren't made in malice, they are made to share what works for them. If you want a Love Fest, then go start a "Let's all love Eric" group on Ravelry and stay there. KP is here so everyone can SHARE their differing opinions and ideas, not so everyone can say the same thing. We don't learn and grow in our craft if everyone always does everything the same way.
> 
> Edited for clarity


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I suggest that you Google "Addi circular needles" and check out all the sites to see what your best options for shipping charges are. I know that my investment in the needle has allowed me to knit HUNDREDS of pairs of socks as this method is so fast, easy, and addictive. Any sock pattern can be used, the short circular needle simply allows the leg and foot portions to be worked in an easy fashion.


Amazing & wonderful craftsmanship. 🆒‼


----------



## Crespie (Feb 13, 2015)

Is there a Way to hold the needle, I knit on a throwing style holding the needle in my left hand working with the right hand, the little needle doesn't feel long enough for me to hold it, I would like to persist with the single circle needle...just need to preserve with a new technique...... Maybe it is too late....


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Crespie said:


> Is there a Way to hold the needle, I knit on a throwing style holding the needle in my left hand working with the right hand, the little needle doesn't feel long enough for me to hold it, I would like to persist with the single circle needle...just need to preserve with a new technique...... Maybe it is too late....


No, no, NO! It's never too late!! I'm 71, and I learned!! And I knit by "throwing" with my right hand. Actually, I don't bother even letting go, now. When I insert the right side of the circ into the sts on the left end, I put it in just so the tip extends barely over the tip of the left needle. That way, I don't even have to let go of the needle to "throw" the yarn. It produces a "faster" knit, and you can just whiz around that circle.

Just don't be impatient with yourself. It'll take time to "catch on," so give yourself that chance.

Good luck...
...gloria


----------



## Crespie (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Gloria gory our encouragement, yep I will try, again ....Jo


----------



## Crespie (Feb 13, 2015)

Gloria, that should read for your encouragement......predictive text sometimes lets one down..especially when one doesn't proof read before hitting the send button


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Crespie said:


> Is there a Way to hold the needle, I knit on a throwing style holding the needle in my left hand working with the right hand, the little needle doesn't feel long enough for me to hold it, I would like to persist with the single circle needle...just need to preserve with a new technique...... Maybe it is too late....


When I knit with my right hand I do not "throw" the yarn.....it is at the tip of my right forefinger and I "flick" it. Check out various YouTube techniques for different ways to knit using the right hand and try some to see if one might work for you.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> No, no, NO! It's never too late!! I'm 71, and I learned!! And I knit by "throwing" with my right hand. Actually, I don't bother even letting go, now. When I insert the right side of the circ into the sts on the left end, I put it in just so the tip extends barely over the tip of the left needle. That way, I don't even have to let go of the needle to "throw" the yarn. It produces a "faster" knit, and you can just whiz around that circle.
> 
> Just don't be impatient with yourself. It'll take time to "catch on," so give yourself that chance.
> 
> ...


This is how I do it (am a thrower) and I can really zip around the circ.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Crespie said:


> Is there a Way to hold the needle, I knit on a throwing style holding the needle in my left hand working with the right hand, the little needle doesn't feel long enough for me to hold it, I would like to persist with the single circle needle...just need to preserve with a new technique...... Maybe it is too late....


Try Magic Loop it's more like working with two straight needles. Very easy.


----------



## Crespie (Feb 13, 2015)

THANKYOU for the tip. Jo


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I LOVE this picture... Surely a sock EXPERT! I think it is so cool I have it on my PC as the screen saver!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I LOVE this picture... Surely a sock EXPERT! I think it is so cool I have it on my PC as the screen saver!


hmmm... all that picture suggests is that somebody knows one way to do one thing, just like an assembly line worker. Proficient perhaps, but expert? Of course, this is just my subjective opinion...just thinking about doing the same thing over and over and over, day in and day out, without variation would be so meaningless. Maybe if there was a higher purpose involved to give it meaning, but merely to fill a sock drawer? Borders on compulsive hoarding...?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

hey, the definition of EXPERT that I heard 

X = unknown quantity
Spurt = drip under pressure

lots of us fit that!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Just for the record Eric also knits some amazing sweaters as well as the socks.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Just for the record Eric also knits some amazing sweaters as well as the socks.


He DOES, Debi.... I am perhaps a bit "biased" based on the fact that I am the proud owner/wearer of several pair of Eric's socks. He has made me several pair all of different patterns, stitches, toes and heels and I LOVE each pair... I can spot TWO pairs of MY socks in my "screensaver" photo above!👍👍

He has also knitted me the most gorgeous fingerless gloves, scarves and wraps using some of the most luxurious fibers and ALL displaying his amazing talent and knowledge! Hmmmm...where's my stinking SWEATER?!?!?! Giggle, giggle! (Please keep this secret between just you and I.. Don't want the others getting jealous.... Some ALREADY ARE!)

BTW... I have done NOTHING to "earn" his help, guidance, expertise and knitted gifts... Other than just being open to learning ALL types of skills in knitting! HE was the person who encouraged me to learn to knit a sock on DPNS! He was JUST giving me guidance about an hour ago on choosing yarn for my next project (via text/phone while I was at my LYS)!!! I GUESS I owe him a LOT! Thanks, Socks!!!!!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> He DOES, Debi.... I am perhaps a bit "biased" based on the fact that I am the proud owner/wearer of several pair of Eric's socks. He has made me several pair all of different patterns, stitches, toes and heels and I LOVE each pair... I can spot TWO pairs of MY socks in my "screensaver" photo above!👍👍
> 
> He has also knitted me the most gorgeous fingerless gloves, scarves and wraps using some of the most luxurious fibers and ALL displaying his amazing talent and knowledge! Hmmmm...where's my stinking SWEATER?!?!?! Giggle, giggle! (Please keep this secret between just you and I.. Don't want the others getting jealous.... Some ALREADY ARE!)
> 
> BTW... I have done NOTHING to "earn" his help, guidance, expertise and knitted gifts... Other than just being open to learning ALL types of skills in knitting! HE was the person who encouraged me to learn to knit a sock on DPNS! He was JUST giving me guidance about an hour ago on choosing yarn for my next project (via text/phone while I was at my LYS)!!! I GUESS I owe him a LOT! Thanks, Socks!!!!!!


Amy...OMG...Eric actually sent you a pair of socks that HE made (never mind the other stuff!!)?? To me, that'd be like an autographed photo of Robert Redford!!! He is an incredible sock knitter (Eric, that is--I don't know if Robert Redford knits)....and a sweater knitter, and a whatEVER knitter (fill in the blank)! I feel to *learn* from him is a coup of the highest degree. The fact that I can produce socks with my very hands and an itty-bitty (to me) circular needle is beyond my ken!! We both are incredibly fortunate to know Eric, and to have learned from him.

BTW, your beach cover up is simply lovely!! My daughter lives in FL now, and maybe I could make it for her, since I am no longer a "beach-goer." Thanks for making the pattern available.

I am going to attempt your "Orivis-like Poncho" in time for next winter--for ME! I may be crying to you for help, soon, so be prepared!!

...gloria


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Amy...OMG...Eric actually sent you a pair of socks that HE made (never mind the other stuff!!)?? To me, that'd be like an autographed photo of Robert Redford!!! He is an incredible sock knitter (Eric, that is--I don't know if Robert Redford knits)....and a sweater knitter, and a whatEVER knitter (fill in the blank)! I feel to *learn* from him is a coup of the highest degree. The fact that I can produce socks with my very hands and an itty-bitty (to me) circular needle is beyond my ken!! We both are incredibly fortunate to know Eric, and to have learned from him.
> 
> BTW, your beach cover up is simply lovely!! My daughter lives in FL now, and maybe I could make it for her, since I am no longer a "beach-goer." Thanks for making the pattern available.
> 
> ...


Now I DO feel bad! YOU are jealous.... BTW... I HAVE a pair in a FRAME in my knitting area! Framed like the work of art they ARE! I guess we are both his "groupies"!!!!! Lolol! He REALLY is a wonderful, talented knitter and SO GENEROUS! I just love him dearly!

I will be "around" for a bit as I am on a brief sabbatical from work... Getting ready to travel to Haiti to do some volunteer work at a hospital there for a few months... I am REALLY looking forward to it... And enjoying some knitting in my down time! Let me know if you need help!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Gloria and Amy. You are both lovely and loyal friends.
There are sour grapes and bad apples here...jealousy and erroneous assumptions are never attractive.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Now I DO feel bad! YOU are jealous.... BTW... I HAVE a pair in a FRAME in my knitting area! Framed like the work of art they ARE! I guess we are both his "groupies"!!!!! Lolol! He REALLY is a wonderful, talented knitter and SO GENEROUS! I just love him dearly!
> 
> I will be "around" for a bit as I am on a brief sabbatical from work... Getting ready to travel to Haiti to do some volunteer work at a hospital there for a few months... I am REALLY looking forward to it... And enjoying some knitting in my down time! Let me know if you need help!


Don't feel badly. I can live with "loving from afar."

Haiti?!? Wow. Will you need to learn the Haitian language? Are we talking about the "boonies" or a more updated hospital? If I were younger, I'd be envious of your experience there, too. But, in my own way, I've done a lot with my life, and I am satisfied, now, to experience things vicariously through those of others.

I'm sure I'll get the hang of your poncho, once I get the yarn and actually start it! Procrastinator, thy name is...

...gloria


----------



## binkister (Dec 1, 2014)

where do we find the pattern for amy knits beach cover up pattern?
thanks myra


----------



## knitterrev (Sep 9, 2012)

Amy, I want to make your poncho, but have it open down the front with one fastener at the neck. How many extra stitches do you think I need for some kind of a placket? Thanks for all the the work you do that helps those of us who can't quite create in the way you do!!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Amy you are also a great knitter and designer. I've been knitting for years and still can't think outside the box. You design and modify patterns to make lovely items, and you haven't been knitting all that long. You and Eric are both amazing.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh wow, Ames, Haiti? Me too! This will be my 5th trip on a medical mission! I'll probably see you there!! It's a small country, so if we are at different hospitals I can still travel over to see you.

Don't bother bringing your computer, though. We will be way too busy, plus there is practically no internet hookups.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

As usual, they are beautiful socks. Your instructions and photos are always so great and helpful. Thanks!


----------



## wboknitter (Apr 4, 2015)

I love this sock pattern although I too used a 9" needle. I found it much easier than most patterns. Thanks so much for the tutorial.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

immunurse said:


> Yep, Leeha31, I heartily agree; toe up, two circs!
> 
> To me, it's the best of both worlds.


which pattern you recommend .


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

gorgeous yarn and a great sock.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Eric, everything you say is absolutely true, but having used your method on numerous occasions, I can say that it's not always the most comfortable method for my hands. Having your hands so close together would make one think that it's more efficient (which it probably is), but like some others have mentioned, I often switch back to my 2 circulars just because I find it relaxes my hands somewhat. And of course, when I get to the toe part, I have to switch to my two circs. I find myself going back and forth between your method and my normal 2-circular needles. The con with the 2-circ method is that you have to keep pushing the stitches after each half like you do with Magic Loop. I usually use your method until my hands start cramping up. My hands are relaxed with the 12-inch circ, but there is some amount of tension necessary to keep those little needles apart enough to knit with them. The stitches want the circle to contract, but my hands are continually pushing the needles apart/making the circle large enough to knit with. It's just enough tension to cause my hands to get tired after a while. Then I switch back to my 2 circs. I've never liked or used DPNs for circular knitting. I use them on rare occasions to knit I-cord or as cable needles. I do appreciate learning about all the different methods and trying them out. All of your socks are perfection, so keep on doing whatever you're doing. I do like and use your method alternately with my old tried and true 2-circ method. Hugs, Kimmy


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

kimmyz: I appreciate your evaluation here. My reason for posting this topic thread was to counter some of the critics who were saying that this method is impossible and stretches the knitting permenently out of shape. Although this technique is very easy for me, I realize that it is not for everyone. I hope that everyone finds his/her comfort zone and finds the technique and pattern that produces wonderful socks. &#128516;


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> kimmyz: I appreciate your evaluation here. My reason for posting this topic thread was to counter some of the critics who were saying that this method is impossible and stretches the knitting permenently out of shape. Although this technique is very easy for me, I realize that it is not for everyone. I hope that everyone finds his/her comfort zone and finds the technique and pattern that produces wonderful socks. 😄


I will attest that it does NOT stretch the knitting out of shape. All my socks look great with your method, and I have very narrow feet.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> I will attest that it does NOT stretch the knitting out of shape. All my socks look great with your method, and I have very narrow feet.


Thank you for your affirmation that there is no permanent stretching or distortion. That was all I was trying to verify with this topic thread. I do not care what method people choose to knit their socks, but I do care when "untruths" are thrown about this method. Your assessment is valuable and trustworthy. 👍👍


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

impatient knitter said:


> Hey, Eric
> 
> You KNOW I am one of your faithful followers of this sock pattern, having begun my sock career with DPNs, with instructions from an older French lady at my Sr. Ctr. She nearly slapped me each time I made a mistake (a throwback to those nuns with their rulers?). I did ask Santa for an addi 12 circ one year, but promptly returned it to my LYS (how did he know to shop there?), because I just couldnt get the hang of it. It didnt really take me long to realize that I wasnt about to let a piece of cording with two sorta sharp points get the best of ME!
> I went back over your directions and kept seeing that cast on LOOSELY reference. So I began to hold two DPNs in one hand, and used a third with which to cast on. BINGO!! The sts slid very easily around the circ, and the rest of the sock instructions just followed logically
> ...


Just a thought. Why is it some will work tirelessly on a technique and say practice, frog, cast on again rinse repeat and yet they try another technique and give up on it before they even finish the first round. That has always baffled me.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I am an enthusiastic sock knitter, and have read all the info on using short tip circulars, (and toe up, two at a time, magic loop etc. etc.) I really like my DPNS and I like to do Kitchener stitch toes. Doesn't mean that I don't appreciate people who share their skills and information in order to help others. I have tried the small circulars and found that they were easier to use when I had more practise, but I didn't enjoy the journey. I have no problem with others doing their favourite method, and I admire what they produce. I just like using DPNS.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Thank you for your affirmation that there is no permanent stretching or distortion. That was all I was trying to verify with this topic thread. I do not care what method people choose to knit their socks, but I do care when "untruths" are thrown about this method. Your assessment is valuable and trustworthy. 👍👍


I'd like to add one more comment which has to do with the size of a person's hands in relation to the smaller needles on the 12-inch cable. My fingers are quite long, and I think this might account for them sometimes getting a little cramped or tired after using the Addi small circ/shorter needles for extended periods. Someone with smaller hands/fingers might never experience this. In general, I find your method quite easy, and I always get excellent results with it.


----------



## SnoozinB (May 8, 2015)

impatient knitter said:


> Absolutely!! I'm of the mind that when you find a "system" that works for you -- whether it be socks, or a shawl, or even a recipe -- and it comes out the way YOU like it, then you change it up to fit your own personal needs -- or not! It's entirely up to you!


I'm going to jump on the bandwagon and add my 2-cents-worth of agreement! After all, knitting was invented, not discovered. There's no 'law of knitting', like there is a law of gravity. So any one of us can make any kind of innovation that we like and use it as we like and there's no 'right' or 'wrong', really. There's only 'it works' or 'it doesn't'.


----------



## SnoozinB (May 8, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> And there it is !! 💩💩


Yep! When I saw a thread was about socks and was 17 pages long, I knew I would find this exact thing.


----------



## SnoozinB (May 8, 2015)

Aimee'smom said:


> All of us have done things other people say we cannot do - and very successfully.


That's one of the many joys of knitting!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

SnoozinB said:


> I'm going to jump on the bandwagon and add my 2-cents-worth of agreement! After all, knitting was invented, not discovered. There's no 'law of knitting', like there is a law of gravity. So any one of us can make any kind of innovation that we like and use it as we like and there's no 'right' or 'wrong', really. There's only 'it works' or 'it doesn't'.


And I agree with you too! Now if only we could get everyone to agree with this. There's still some people who are quite worried that not everyone is doing it their way, aka, the best way. :wink:


----------



## SnoozinB (May 8, 2015)

cah said:


> And I agree with you too! Now if only we could get everyone to agree with this. There's still some people who are quite worried that not everyone is doing it their way, aka, the best way. :wink:


The first time I was told on the forum that I had done my project wrong, it was very difficult to work through. Now I am happy to just spend time interacting with the supportive, helpful knitters, and can let the rest just roll off my back.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I have had little snips and snaps thrown my way a couple of times by a few different people. When it was about something I had knit, it bothered me. When it was about an opinion I expressed, I didn't care. Now, I've gotten over all of it. I am going to knit my socks any way it takes to make them fit me!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SnoozinB said:


> The first time I was told on the forum that I had done my project wrong, it was very difficult to work through. Now I am happy to just spend time interacting with the supportive, helpful knitters, and can let the rest just roll off my back.


No one told you you had done anything wrong with your project.

Give it a rest. That was weeks ago. The person apologized. Should we eat dirt to make you happy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> I have had little snips and snaps thrown my way a couple of times by a few different people. When it was about something I had knit, it bothered me. When it was about an opinion I expressed, I didn't care. Now, I've gotten over all of it. I am going to knit my socks any way it takes to make them fit me!


All of you need to get over yourselves really....


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Snip


----------



## SnoozinB (May 8, 2015)

vikicooks said:


> I have had little snips and snaps thrown my way a couple of times by a few different people. When it was about something I had knit, it bothered me. When it was about an opinion I expressed, I didn't care. Now, I've gotten over all of it. I am going to knit my socks any way it takes to make them fit me!


Yeah, that's the way to do it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> Snip


Really no one can say anything here without someone getting their "feelings hurt" Grow up. Many of us have decided not to help any of you that complain all the time. I say I knit toe up and people come back with you shouldn't tell my how to knit. Where in I knit toe up have I said anyone should knit toe up.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Really no one can say anything here without someone getting their "feelings hurt" Grow up. Many of us have decided not to help any of you that complain all the time. I say I knit toe up and people come back with you shouldn't tell my how to knit. Where in I knit toe up have I said anyone should knit toe up.


You used my quote as if I had been complaining about knitting socks- I have not made any complaints. I read through 17 pages of discussion and agreed that I will knit to my best ability and hope they turn out. I have every right to agree with another poster that a few people have been snotty- I have no idea what her story is, I 'm just talking about my experience.


----------



## SnoozinB (May 8, 2015)

vikicooks said:


> You used my quote as if I had been complaining about knitting socks- I have not made any complaints. I read through 17 pages of discussion and agreed that I will knit to my best ability and hope they turn out. I have every right to agree with another poster that a few people have been snotty- I have no idea what her story is, I 'm just talking about my experience.


You're a regular here, Vikicooks, so you probably know that WindingRoad lets loose like this on people here (and worse) a lot. Just what she does. None of it ever makes sense.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> You used my quote as if I had been complaining about knitting socks- I have not made any complaints. I read through 17 pages of discussion and agreed that I will knit to my best ability and hope they turn out. I have every right to agree with another poster that a few people have been snotty- I have no idea what her story is, I 'm just talking about my experience.


So you think people are snipping yet you'll agree with someone even if you don't know what they are talking about. The person she is talking about is JTM who's never and still doesn't have a snotty bone in her body. And SnoozinB complained for days about it even went to another totally un related thread and complained to a group of known stirrers about it. JTM apologized for it and yet here is SB complaining again. 2-3 weeks later. You'd think someone had chopped off her knitting hand.

And just now SB is accusing JJ of being rude. GEEEEZZZZZ


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SnoozinB said:


> You're a regular here, Vikicooks, so you probably know that WindingRoad lets loose like this on people here (and worse) a lot. Just what she does. None of it ever makes sense.


Oh yes now you're not being rude are you. Now you are after JJ on another thread. Again get over yourself. I am a regular here also. So what? What doesn't make sense is someone said something about a stupid sock and you can't let it go and you keep bringing it up over and over and you ran to another thread to get sympathy. If you need sympathy it's in the dictionary between sh* t and syphilis.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> And I agree with you too! Now if only we could get everyone to agree with this. There's still some people who are quite worried that not everyone is doing it their way, aka, the best way. :wink:


Who might that be???


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> Wait ... in looking at the third picture, the ruler says 4 inches, meaning that's an 8 inch wide sock. If we've only cast on 52 stitches but are getting 8 inches around, and my math is correct, our gauge is 6.5 stitches per inch. That's way too loose for that yarn, no? I make worsted weight socks at a tighter gauge.


HHHHMMMMMM>


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> So you think people are snipping yet you'll agree with someone even if you don't know what they are talking about. The person she is talking about is JTM who's never and still doesn't have a snotty bone in her body. And SnoozinB complained for days about it even went to another totally un related thread and complained to a group of known stirrers about it. JTM apologized for it and yet here is SB complaining again. 2-3 weeks later. You'd think someone had chopped off her knitting hand.
> 
> And just now SB is accusing JJ of being rude. GEEEEZZZZZ


If you have an issue with her, then you should have used her quote, not mine. Read my post again- I said I had experienced snarky remarks from people here. I did not say that I knew she had.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> . If you need sympathy it's in the dictionary between sh* t and syphilis.


...so is the word "shtick"


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Who might that be???


Apparently I stepped in a pile of doo doo here! I was talking about the OP. It's the reason why this thread was started, imo.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I like both 9" and 12" needles, but now that I've used ML and have seen how easy it is to close up toes, hats and mittens- I will stay with that method. I will continue to knit my socks 2at- time ML for the top part and heel flaps, then will switch to one at a time for the gusset decreases. For now, anyways- until I learn better! I also am going to try Eric's pattern for my next pair.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> I like both 9" and 12" needles, but now that I've used ML and have seen how easy it is to close up toes, hats and mittens- I will stay with that method. I will continue to knit my socks 2at- time ML for the top part and heel flaps, then will switch to one at a time for the gusset decreases. For now, anyways- until I learn better! I also am going to try Eric's pattern for my next pair.


When I work 2AAT ... I work toe up and always keep both socks on the single needle (Magic Loop) from start to finish. Since I started to us Fish Lips Kiss Heel, I work the first heel turn completely before moving on to the second heel... but prior to FLKHeel, I always worked every heel one row of sock 1 then one row of sock 2 ... purl back sock 2, purl back sock 1. I have done gusset/flap type socks ... Much easier, IMHO, to work both at once.

Now that my "go to" heel is FLKHeel... I find it easiest to work the full heel turn before moving on to sock 2 that is still just hanging out on the ML needle while I work it's mate. I find there is less "stretching" of stitches this way.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

JTM said:


> When I work 2AAT ... I work toe up and always keep both socks on the single needle (Magic Loop) from start to finish. Since I started to us Fish Lips Kiss Heel, I work the first heel turn completely before moving on to the second heel... but prior to FLKHeel, I always worked every heel one row of sock 1 then one row of sock 2 ... purl back sock 2, purl back sock 1. I have done gusset/flap type socks ... Much easier, IMHO, to work both at once.
> 
> Now that my "go to" heel is FLKHeel... I find it easiest to work the full heel turn before moving on to sock 2 that is still just hanging out on the ML needle while I work it's mate. I find there is less "stretching" of stitches this way.


I believe my problem started with the pattern I was using; it is a very basic pattern for top down 2AATML. I was doing really well until the gusset decreases; the pattern then talked about the third needle and I was like' third needle?'and it said ' go down and pick up 18 or so stitches, knit across the instep , then go down the other side and pick up 18 or so stitches. I couldn't figure out how to manipulate the needles that would have me knitting Down both sides while picking up stitches. I know I was missing something!i have the pattern for the FLKF; haven't tried it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> I believe my problem started with the pattern I was using; it is a very basic pattern for top down 2AATML. I was doing really well until the gusset decreases; the pattern then talked about the third needle and I was like' third needle?'and it said ' go down and pick up 18 or so stitches, knit across the instep , then go down the other side and pick up 18 or so stitches. I couldn't figure out how to manipulate the needles that would have me knitting Down both sides while picking up stitches. I know I was missing something!i have the pattern for the FLKF; haven't tried it.


Give the FLKHeel a try, I am sure you will find it a ton easier than any flap type heel. Unless you have a very high instep...the FLKHeel fits like a dream just as written... 
If however you have a fairly high instep ... you can increase (I recommend on the instep) a stitch or two on each side ... prior to working the heel. FLKHeel does recommend the 1" above heel turn to be worked in stockinette stitch on heel side, no matter what fancy stitch pattern you may have on leg and instep. ... Once heel turn is complete start decreasing out those extra stitches you added for high instep. 
Since I work toe up...it is a little harder for me to explain how to work cuff down....but am pretty sure I have it right on the decrease end of the sock.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

JTM said:


> Give the FLKHeel a try, I am sure you will find it a ton easier than any flap type heel. Unless you have a very high instep...the FLKHeel fits like a dream just as written...
> If however you have a fairly high instep ... you can increase (I recommend on the instep) a stitch or two on each side ... prior to working the heel. FLKHeel does recommend the 1" above heel turn to be worked in stockinette stitch on heel side, no matter what fancy stitch pattern you may have on leg and instep. ... Once heel turn is complete start decreasing out those extra stitches you added for high instep.
> Since I work toe up...it is a little harder for me to explain how to work cuff down....but am pretty sure I have it right on the decrease end of the sock.


I just finished my second sock- first pair ever is done!!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mea said:


> ...so is the word "shtick"


Read what I wrote.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> I just finished my second sock- first pair ever is done!!!!


Good for you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> Good for you.


I have a fat foot to begin with. I use 72 stitches on a #1. When I get ready to do my FLKH I measure 2" from the back of my heel but I also have my top part of the sock up on my leg some and I think that helps. Not tight or binding and not binding my toes but snug in both places hard to describe.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I have a fat foot to begin with. I use 72 stitches on a #1. When I get ready to do my FLKH I measure 2" from the back of my heel but I also have my top part of the sock up on my leg some and I think that helps. Not tight or binding and not binding my toes but snug in both places hard to describe.


I am a little surprised at how well my socks fit; I have a wide foot. I did 64 stitches on a 1.5 needle.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> I am a little surprised at how well my socks fit; I have a wide foot. I did 64 stitches on a 1.5 needle.


How many stitches to the inch? I'm getting 9. My socks at the foot are 8 " around.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> I am a little surprised at how well my socks fit; I have a wide foot. I did 64 stitches on a 1.5 needle.


That is the best kind of surprise.
Glad they fit.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> How many stitches to the inch? I'm getting 9. My socks at the foot are 8 " around.


The average is 10 to an inch.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> The average is 10 to an inch.


Ah you have skinny feet. LOL


----------

